# The Creek Waders Association proudly presents............



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Another Driveler...............  

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UrmP-y8BnM?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UrmP-y8BnM?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Another? So soon?
Mornin' Keebs


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 11, 2011)

nice new smell to it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> nice new smell to it.



SORRY,  my bad


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

time to go feed the gut, peace out


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Another? So soon?
> Mornin' Keebs


Morning sweetstuff, yep, another done bit the dust!



jsullivan03 said:


> nice new smell to it.


 I tried spraying it good & airing it out for I opened it, PROMISE!!



mudracing101 said:


> time to go feed the gut, peace out


Mmmmm, trying a new BBQ joint here......... hot wings & fries........ not bad, think I'll try the "hot" instead of "mild" next time, theses are pretty much "sweet wings"............


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2011)

A good weekend to all of you...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> A good weekend to all of you...


 And to you too 'Demus!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

Ready for the weekend

Hello boys and girls.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Another Driveler...............



WHERE'S DA' STINKIN OPENIN' VIDEO?????!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Morning sweetstuff, yep, another done bit the dust!
> 
> 
> I tried spraying it good & airing it out for I opened it, PROMISE!!
> ...


golden corral for me again


Nicodemus said:


> A good weekend to all of you...


To you too sir.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ready for the weekend
> 
> Hello boys and girls.


me too


Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHERE'S DA' STINKIN OPENIN' VIDEO?????!!!!!



Yeah wheres da stinkin video?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Another Driveler...............
> 
> <object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UrmP-y8BnM?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1UrmP-y8BnM?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>



Ahhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,that's better..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,that's better..


 Dangit, I'm sowwy!!!!!!!!!!!!

ThankYOU, shuggum's!!!!!!!
And Tripod!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2011)

hows all yous doin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd like ya'll to know that, 23 years ago, at this time of day, I was walking the floor of the maternity ward in Tifton.......... 3 weeks early but determined to join this world, she finally made it "just in time" for me to miss watching the news that evening.  It has been a on-going jest between us & she SWEARS that is why, to this day, she can not stand to watch the news!
Happy Birthday, Lil D!!  
Yes, she reads on here but hasn't joined yet!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

slip said:


> hows all yous doin.


Watching & Waiting on Five O'Clock!!
How you doin'??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like ya'll to know that, 23 years ago, at this time of day, I was walking the floor of the maternity ward in Tifton.......... 3 weeks early but determined to join this world, she finally made it "just in time" for me to miss watching the news that evening.  It has been a on-going jest between us & she SWEARS that is why, to this day, she can not stand to watch the news!
> Happy Birthday, Lil D!!
> Yes, she reads on here but hasn't joined yet!



Well tell her to get her hiney on here and quit postin all of that meaningless jibberish on FB...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well tell her to get her hiney on here and quit postin all of that meaningless jibberish on FB...


 YOU tell her, she always did listen to other folks better!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU tell her, she always did listen to other folks better!



Yeah, I've got one of those too...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like ya'll to know that, 23 years ago, at this time of day, I was walking the floor of the maternity ward in Tifton.......... 3 weeks early but determined to join this world, she finally made it "just in time" for me to miss watching the news that evening.  It has been a on-going jest between us & she SWEARS that is why, to this day, she can not stand to watch the news!
> Happy Birthday, Lil D!!
> Yes, she reads on here but hasn't joined yet!



Happy Birthday Lil D


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I've got one of those too...


Ton of Fun, ain't they?!?!


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like ya'll to know that, 23 years ago, at this time of day, I was walking the floor of the maternity ward in Tifton.......... 3 weeks early but determined to join this world, she finally made it "just in time" for me to miss watching the news that evening.  It has been a on-going jest between us & she SWEARS that is why, to this day, she can not stand to watch the news!
> Happy Birthday, Lil D!!
> Yes, she reads on here but hasn't joined yet!


Well happy day to her.


Keebs said:


> Watching & Waiting on Five O'Clock!!
> How you doin'??



i are gud i reckon.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, got my morning walk in, got some work done, now time to get ready to go to a horse show. I haven't been to one in several months and can't wait to see Jennifer ride again. 

I expect that Bubba will have the house in order by the time I get back! 














Yea, right!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, got my morning walk in, got some work done, now time to get ready to go to a horse show. I haven't been to one in several months and can't wait to see Jennifer ride again.
> 
> I expect that Bubba will have the house in order by the time I get back!
> 
> ...


Tell Jenn Good Luck for me!!!
Now Bubbette, you know Wobbert will have everything spic & span when you return!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like ya'll to know that, 23 years ago, at this time of day, I was walking the floor of the maternity ward in Tifton.......... 3 weeks early but determined to join this world, she finally made it "just in time" for me to miss watching the news that evening.  It has been a on-going jest between us & she SWEARS that is why, to this day, she can not stand to watch the news!
> Happy Birthday, Lil D!!
> Yes, she reads on here but hasn't joined yet!



well happy birthdary to her, and its about nap time here , so ill be well rested at 5


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tell Jenn Good Luck for me!!!
> Now Bubbette, you know Wobbert will have everything spic & span when you return!!



Yea, and if you believe that I got some ocean front property for sell.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, and if you believe that I got some ocean front property for sell.


In Montana I hope!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> In Montana I hope!



Where else would it be?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Where else would it be?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

*heehee*



heehee


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, got my morning walk in, got some work done, now time to get ready to go to a horse show. I haven't been to one in several months and can't wait to see Jennifer ride again.
> 
> I expect that Bubba will have the house in order by the time I get back!
> 
> ...



I'll get on that right away, Dear! Just as soon as i get off work tonight, or tomorrow afternoon unless i'm fishing, in which case i'll get right on it Sunday, unless i'm fishing again, or after a nap( should i happen to take one).


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2011)

For those waiting on the whistle pretend you heard it and go.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For those waiting on the whistle pretend you heard it and go.


You might get a phone call, I got caught at the door.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You might get a phone call, I got caught at the door.



Tell them you get 30 minutes overtime as your DST already started.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll get on that right away, Dear! Just as soon as i get off work tonight, or tomorrow afternoon unless i'm fishing, in which case i'll get right on it Sunday, unless i'm fishing again, or after a nap( should i happen to take one).





Hey Robert, the fish are tearin` it up!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, the fish are tearin` it up!!!



Just off the lake myself...Wasn't exactly tearin' it up...

20 knot breeze made it a lil bit tougher though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey ya'll!!  My fat butt is dragging da ground!!


Gonna hit the plantation pond maybe tomorrow, but defintely Sunday.  

Hoping the wife improves some on her casting abilities . . .


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll!!  My fat butt is dragging da ground!!
> 
> 
> Gonna hit the plantation pond maybe tomorrow, but defintely Sunday.
> ...



Limb Bream must be bitin' 

Just take an extra 12 pack...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Limb Bream must be bitin'
> 
> Just take an extra 12 pack...





She was complaining Tuesday that I had caught 10 including a 7lber and she hadn't caught any.  I responded, "Well if you kept your plug in the water instead of EVERY piece of hardwood she could find, you might actually catch a fish"!!

When she did hook into the 5lber she says " I'm hung again"  I look over and see her line streaking across the water and say " No ya ain't THAT'S a FISH"  bout time the bass jumped right beside the boat and she went to squealing!!


----------



## Otis (Mar 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She was complaining Tuesday that I had caught 10 including a 7lber and she hadn't caught any. I responded, "Well if you kept your plug in the water instead of EVERY piece of hardwood she could find, you might actually catch a fish"!!
> 
> When she did hook into the 5lber she says " I'm hung again" I look over and see her line streaking across the water and say " No ya ain't THAT'S a FISH" bout time the bass jumped right beside the boat and she went to squealing!!


 

I remember a story like that, 'cept you was driving da boat and I caught 10 bass per beer you drank.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She was complaining Tuesday that I had caught 10 including a 7lber and she hadn't caught any.  I responded, "Well if you kept your plug in the water instead of EVERY piece of hardwood she could find, you might actually catch a fish"!!
> 
> When she did hook into the 5lber she says " I'm hung again"  I look over and see her line streaking across the water and say " No ya ain't THAT'S a FISH"  bout time the bass jumped right beside the boat and she went to squealing!!



Nice... way to one up her....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2011)

Otis said:


> I remember a story like that, 'cept you was driving da boat and I caught 10 bass per beer you drank.








Yeah, but I had mo fun!!



Later guys, gotta go  da wife . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy Howard have a Donkey,,,,,,,,,,,My eyes feel like they've been open for 36 hours straight. One big project done, now back to some smaller more enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy Howard have a Donkey,,,,,,,,,,,My eyes feel like they've been open for 36 hours straight. One big project done, now back to some smaller more enjoyable stuff.



I feel ya there. I'm beat, gotta buddy trying to talk me into driving to Eufala in the AM for a tourney on top of everything else...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I feel ya there. I'm beat, gotta buddy trying to talk me into driving to Eufala in the AM for a tourney on top of everything else...



That oughta be a muddy mess once all of the flood water from up here makes it down there. I think I'd pass on that one after all of this rain.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That oughta be a muddy mess once all of the flood water from up here makes it down there. I think I'd pass on that one after all of this rain.



I'm tryin' to talk him out of it...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like ya'll to know that, 23 years ago, at this time of day, I was walking the floor of the maternity ward in Tifton.......... 3 weeks early but determined to join this world, she finally made it "just in time" for me to miss watching the news that evening.  It has been a on-going jest between us & she SWEARS that is why, to this day, she can not stand to watch the news!
> Happy Birthday, Lil D!!
> Yes, she reads on here but hasn't joined yet!



Hahahaha!!!!!  Yup I hate the news and I'm always impatient can't wait for nuttin  but that's why ya love me (well ya gotta hahahaha) THANKS EVERYONE for the bday wishes  [yall bear with me I'm usin my crackberry for readin post and replyin its gonna take awhile to get used to it] lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!  Yup I hate the news and I'm always impatient can't wait for nuttin  but that's why ya love me (well ya gotta hahahaha) THANKS EVERYONE for the bday wishes  [yall bear with me I'm usin my crackberry for readin post and replyin its gonna take awhile to get used to it] lol



Well hurry up dangit!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!  Yup I hate the news and I'm always impatient can't wait for nuttin  but that's why ya love me (well ya gotta hahahaha) THANKS EVERYONE for the bday wishes  [yall bear with me I'm usin my crackberry for readin post and replyin its gonna take awhile to get used to it] lol



Happy Birthday Trouble!


I do not believe anything Keebs has told me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy Birthday Trouble!
> 
> 
> I do not believe anything Keebs has told me.



I do!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 11, 2011)

about to watch Jackazz 3.  Excuse the loud laughter.  Aint no tellin what those fools are gonna do to theirselves in this one.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll get on that right away, Dear! Just as soon as i get off work tonight, or tomorrow afternoon unless i'm fishing, in which case i'll get right on it Sunday, unless i'm fishing again, or after a nap( should i happen to take one).





Get to work, boy. When you fill up that new gun cabinet half the guest room will be empty. 

If you do as much work as I did last weekend, then you'll get it all finished before I get home.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> about to watch Jackazz 3.  Excuse the loud laughter.  Aint no tellin what those fools are gonna do to theirselves in this one.



it was good.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!  Yup I hate the news and I'm always impatient can't wait for nuttin  but that's why ya love me (well ya gotta hahahaha) THANKS EVERYONE for the bday wishes  [yall bear with me I'm usin my crackberry for readin post and replyin its gonna take awhile to get used to it] lol


Hey, Hey, Hey, we gotzz a  respectable establishment going here, don't go reckin' it, ya hear?!?!?
Glad ya joined us sweetie, ya couldn't ask for a better bunch!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well hurry up dangit!!!!


Tell her, Unc!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy Birthday Trouble!
> 
> 
> I do not believe anything Keebs has told me.


Uuuuuhhhhhh...........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 11, 2011)

slip said:


> it was good.



High Five!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

slip said:


> it was good.


Yeah?? REally???


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Who had a B-day today?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd like ya'll to know that, 23 years ago, at this time of day, I was walking the floor of the maternity ward in Tifton.......... 3 weeks early but determined to join this world, she finally made it "just in time" for me to miss watching the news that evening.  It has been a on-going jest between us & she SWEARS that is why, to this day, she can not stand to watch the news!
> Happy Birthday, Lil D!!
> Yes, she reads on here but hasn't joined yet!





lilD1188 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!  Yup I hate the news and I'm always impatient can't wait for nuttin  but that's why ya love me (well ya gotta hahahaha) THANKS EVERYONE for the bday wishes  [yall bear with me I'm usin my crackberry for readin post and replyin its gonna take awhile to get used to it] lol





Jranger said:


> Who had a B-day today?



Here you go sir.  


What up Jranger?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 11, 2011)

man this  is one nasty movie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

well, that was a LOT longer workday than expected. I'll have to make rounds this weekend after all.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 11, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!  Yup I hate the news and I'm always impatient can't wait for nuttin  but that's why ya love me (well ya gotta hahahaha) THANKS EVERYONE for the bday wishes  [yall bear with me I'm usin my crackberry for readin post and replyin its gonna take awhile to get used to it] lol



Heeeeey D!! Glad ya could join us.. you're in good company   

Evenin Yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the fire lilD!!...........Oh, and by the way Happy Birthday!!

What's going on folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeey D!! Glad ya could join us.. you're in good company
> 
> Evenin Yall



Hiya, Snowy! 
Just finished eating a late supper and thinking i oughta write off the rest of the night.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Whadayasay AJ

Matty, I'm waiting on that one myself...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy!
> Just finished eating a late supper and thinking i oughta write off the rest of the night.



Good evening my hardest working can't get a decent fishing trip Mr. HGTV expert jig tying Wobbert-Woo!  


Sounds like you need some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome to the fire lilD!!...........Oh, and by the way Happy Birthday!!
> 
> What's going on folks!!


Hey Mitch  You been able to catch a breather at work yet? 


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowy!
> Just finished eating a late supper and thinking i oughta write off the rest of the night.



Hey Wingman!  Sounds like ya need a vacation


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Good evening my hardest working can't get a decent fishing trip Mr. HGTV expert jig tying Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need some ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's.



when you gonna come back and tie some more jigs? Fishbait-bro and Harley can get my riding lawn mower running while we tie jigs. 
I figure come May 20th-ish it'll be time to crank up the pork palace again in Stewart County.
Right now, everytime i tr to make plans, something blows up. Either work, weather, or the house renovation which i had to postpone till tomorrow. Can't catch a break....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> when you gonna come back and tie some more jigs? Fishbait-bro and Harley can get my riding lawn mower running while we tie jigs.
> I figure come May 20th-ish it'll be time to crank up the pork palace again in Stewart County.
> Right now, everytime i tr to make plans, something blows up. Either work, weather, or the house renovation which i had to postpone till tomorrow. Can't catch a break....



I know the feeling dear. 

I knew I would be going home by 10 this morning, WAY too much overtime. I had BIG PLANS to get some housework done and spend the day with Fishbait at the new lease tomorrow.

By the time I got home, five mornings in a row of going to work at 5am had taken their toll and I couldn't get the lead out. 

Then I find out that Abbey has "set day" for the drama club this and next Saturday.  

We're two peas in a pod when it comes to time and opportunity.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  You been able to catch a breather at work yet?


Hey Snowy!!

Not yet, and there seems to be no end in sight!!...........Equipment breakdowns, new management, conference calls, and a new software system to learn!!

Once every thing smooths out. It will all be good, but getting there...........Well if I had any hair to pull out


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Not yet, and there seems to be no end in sight!!...........Equipment breakdowns, new management, conference calls, and a new software system to learn!!
> 
> Once every thing smooths out. It will all be good, but getting there...........Well if I had any hair to pull out



Dang  sounds like a nightmare!!! Hopefully it'll smooth out soon!!! 

 hair... what, you mean that long flowing mane of yours?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Who had a B-day today?


It wuz my daughter, Lil'D............ thanks for the "warm welcomes" to her guys!!
Got company here, enjoying the heck outa them, catch ya'll later!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It wuz my daughter, Lil'D............ thanks for the "warm welcomes" to her guys!!
> Got company here, enjoying the heck outa them, catch ya'll later!!



Happy B-day to her then...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!  Yup I hate the news and I'm always impatient can't wait for nuttin  but that's why ya love me (well ya gotta hahahaha) THANKS EVERYONE for the bday wishes  [yall bear with me I'm usin my crackberry for readin post and replyin its gonna take awhile to get used to it] lol




You betta start listenin' to yo MOMMA.....


  


Oh...... Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It wuz my daughter, Lil'D............ thanks for the "warm welcomes" to her guys!!
> Got company here, enjoying the heck outa them, catch ya'll later!!







Dang...catchya later Keebsy!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I know the feeling dear.
> 
> I knew I would be going home by 10 this morning, WAY too much overtime. I had BIG PLANS to get some housework done and spend the day with Fishbait at the new lease tomorrow.
> 
> ...



well, the good thing is that once turkey season is over it's too hot to fish, and everything kinda slows down for a while. Booty shooting hogs  in the summertime. Gotta love it. 
I think Tri-pod wants to come play wif us one weekend too. I'll leave it up to him as to how he wishes to whack a pig. He hasn't named one as of yet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> hair... what, you mean that long flowing mane of yours?


There ain't been nothing long, and flowing about my hair since High School!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

Just passin thru folks........ Good evenin to ya!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the good thing is that once turkey season is over it's too hot to fish, and everything kinda slows down for a while. Booty shooting hogs  in the summertime. Gotta love it.
> I think Tri-pod wants to come play wif us one weekend too. I'll leave it up to him as to how he wishes to whack a pig. He hasn't named one as of yet.



You know me,  one arrow and a case of ammo.

I be think of some possible names. That will be awesome.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

G'nite Folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks to the ones who "know"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was thinkin' about sending a friend request to LilD but she's already got two Mod-sharks as friends. A winder licker just can't compete with a Wooly Booger and an Australian.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well hurry up dangit!!!!



Imma tryin imma tryin lol


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just passin thru folks........ Good evenin to ya!!


Howdy Jeff!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You know me,  one arrow and a case of ammo.
> 
> I be think of some possible names. That will be awesome.


I think that Longbow I sent you pic of had more than one arra!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You know me,  one arrow and a case of ammo.
> 
> I be think of some possible names. That will be awesome.



We've already got one guy who shot about 18 times last summer and killed ONE little sow and a piglet. You oughta be able to raise the bar somewhat. No, it's not Fishbait or me. He leaves hog teeth in the foodplots and i just leave a few eyeballs. Headshots with a 7mm-08 are awesome!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy Birthday Trouble!
> 
> 
> I do not believe anything Keebs has told me.




Lol u must to call me trouble lol, but I wouldn't listen to her anyways hahaha


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was thinkin' about sending a friend request to LilD but she's already got two Mod-sharks as friends. A winder licker just can't compete with a Wooly Booger and an Australian.


your among friends.


lilD1188 said:


> Imma tryin imma tryin lol


Do not take that from the mexican.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Jeff!!
> 
> I think that Longbow I sent you pic of had more than one arra!!


Arra,  there were arras


rhbama3 said:


> We've already got one guy who shot about 18 times last summer and killed ONE little sow and a piglet. You oughta be able to raise the bar somewhat. No, it's not Fishbait or me. He leaves hog teeth in the foodplots and i just leave a few eyeballs. Headshots with a 7mm-08 are awesome!



I think I can manage a better avg then that.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome to the fire lilD!!...........Oh, and by the way Happy Birthday!!
> 
> What's going on folks!!



Thank ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Lol u must to call me trouble lol, but I wouldn't listen to her anyways hahaha



Hi LilD!
I'm Robert or Wobbert or Pookie or Bamaboy or any number of other names that have been given me. Anyway, I'm one of your Mama's faithful stawkers. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> your among friends.
> 
> Do not take that from the mexican.
> 
> ...



high body counts are encouraged but not mandatory. If you want to skewer one with a bow, Fishbait-bro and i do a fair job of tracking them down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to bed. Gotta make rounds in the morning and then the floor guys just MIGHT finish the house tomorrow. Night, Ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> high body counts are encouraged but not mandatory. If you want to skewer one with a bow, Fishbait-bro and i do a fair job of tracking them down.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. Gotta make rounds in the morning and then the floor guys just MIGHT finish the house tomorrow. Night, Ya'll!



Night Robert.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You betta start listenin' to yo MOMMA.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whyyyy it aint no fun listenin to her lol & thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Arra,  there were arras


I think there were six??.........But I wasn't really counting the arras!!



lilD1188 said:


> Thank ya


You're welcome!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. Gotta make rounds in the morning and then the floor guys just MIGHT finish the house tomorrow. Night, Ya'll!


G'night Pookie!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeey D!! Glad ya could join us.. you're in good company
> 
> Evenin Yall



Thank ya much!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi LilD!
> I'm Robert or Wobbert or Pookie or Bamaboy or any number of other names that have been given me. Anyway, I'm one of your Mama's faithful stawkers. Welcome to the forum!



Lol!!  thanks!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Happy B-day to her then...



Thank you!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

Whoever picked my avatar thank you  I love ford trucks lol


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> high body counts are encouraged but not mandatory. If you want to skewer one with a bow, Fishbait-bro and i do a fair job of tracking them down.



shoot them in the ear.  no tracking.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Whoever picked my avatar thank you  I love ford trucks lol



Some would think the only truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Whoever picked my avatar thank you  I love ford trucks lol



You must have stock in an oil company then, I owned a ford once.........once being the key word here. It was a good truck and held up plenty well, but there wasn't anything in the world you could do to make it get good gas milage....

Love my chevy now..


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must have stock in an oil company then, I owned a ford once.........once being the key word here. It was a good truck and held up plenty well, but there wasn't anything in the world you could do to make it get good gas milage....
> 
> Love my chevy now..



Bowties are for little boys


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Bowties are for little boys



That's ok. 

You need to adjust your schedule and you and the boy get up to the mountains for DOG III the last weekend in May. It'd sure be good to see you and do some fishin for dem trouts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shoot them in the ear.  no tracking.


I do with the 7mm-08. Killed 3 and hit another one with one shot last summer when they had their heads lined up perfect. Haven't seen a hog shot in the ear with an arrow yet, but i'm sure it's coming. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's ok.
> 
> You need to adjust your schedule and you and the boy get up to the mountains for DOG III the last weekend in May. It'd sure be good to see you and do some fishin for dem trouts.


I'll have to check the calendar, but i got a bad feeling that thats the same weekend as a conference i'm going to.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's ok.
> 
> You need to adjust your schedule and you and the boy get up to the mountains for DOG III the last weekend in May. It'd sure be good to see you and do some fishin for dem trouts.




Haven't ever fished for trout but that would give me a reason to get somemore rod and reel combos. Might just have to mark that weekend down.

Hope to everyone trained by then so that I can start taking some time off. Fixin to put the 2 new guys on shift in a week or two. Have a guy that use to work out here gona start the week after next...No more 12's for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  Looks a good day to play in da Jeep!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some would think the only truck.




They are, can't no other truck stand with a ford


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> They are, can't no other truck stand with a ford






Hiya lilD !!!





stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must have stock in an oil company then, I owned a ford once.........once being the key word here. It was a good truck and held up plenty well, but there wasn't anything in the world you could do to make it get good gas milage....
> 
> Love my chevy now..



The older models they're aint no way to get good gas mileage outta them but the newer ones are supposed too!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lilD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lilD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2011)

how'd you get that hawk on yer hand there douge?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi.





Hiya Pookie!!!  Whatcha doin??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> They are, can't no other truck stand with a ford



Mine's wore slap out, but I love my F-150!
So does the dog!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie!!!  Whatcha doin??



about to take a shower and go make rounds at the hospital. The floor guys are supposed to come this afternoon and finish the tile and put the baseboard quarter round and t-molding on. Just hoping the beeper will leave me alone. Got called about 3am and 6am about a patient so not feeling too frisky right now. Hard to get back to sleep after talking on the phone in the middle of the night for a few minutes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> about to take a shower and go make rounds at the hospital. The floor guys are supposed to come this afternoon and finish the tile and put the baseboard quarter round and t-molding on. Just hoping the beeper will leave me alone. Got called about 3am and 6am about a patient so not feeling too frisky right now. Hard to get back to sleep after talking on the phone in the middle of the night for a few minutes.






Daaaaang bro !!  You need a break!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaang bro !!  You need a break!!



Noooo....don't say hey!
Don't neither you or Bama say hello to us 'little guys' no more!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mine's wore slap out, but I love my F-150!
> So does the dog!



That's why I wish I had a truck but rage [my rednose pit] doesn't seem to complain about havin to ride in the backseat of my lil neon lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Noooo....don't say hey!
> Don't neither you or Bama say hello to us 'little guys' no more!



sorry, Chuck! 
I went over to the sports forum for a few.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Noooo....don't say hey!
> Don't neither you or Bama say hello to us 'little guys' no more!






Sorry man!!  HIYA Chuckiepoo!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

otay, time to go look at x-rays and scribble some gibberish. Ya'll have a good afternoon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> otay, time to go look at x-rays and scribble some gibberish. Ya'll have a good afternoon!



Later Pookie!!

I need to make a beer run . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Otis (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 


I see the funny farm relaxed security today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

Otis said:


> I see the funny farm relaxed security today.



Yep, you got right on in here didn't you!!! 

Did you get the deal worked out on Casa de Texico??


----------



## Otis (Mar 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, you got right on in here didn't you!!!
> 
> Did you get the deal worked out on Casa de Texico??


 

Sure did, will take a few weeks to close. Go on FB, pull up my postings from yesterday. There is a link it.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 12, 2011)

slip said:


> how'd you get that hawk on yer hand there douge?



We had a little class and the guy that was teaching brought it with him in a box. I put the glove on and stuck my had in the box, the bird jumped right on. Real cool. Young Red tail. The dude hunts with it. He caught it and trained the bird. Keeps it hungry so it will always come back to him.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> We had a little class and the guy that was teaching brought it with him in a box. I put the glove on and stuck my had in the box, the bird jumped right on. Real cool. Young Red tail. The dude hunts with it. He caught it and trained the bird. Keeps it hungry so it will always come back to him.



sweet


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 12, 2011)

Said the tail feathers will not turn red till it losses it first set...Bird only weighed olny about 1.5lbs but the power you could feel in his tallons was awsome.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2011)

its amazing with the size of the bird the power it has. from the nests they build to the critters they take down pound for pound....they are pretty dang cool.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 12, 2011)

slip said:


> its amazing with the size of the bird the power it has. from the nests they build to the critters they take down pound for pound....they are pretty dang cool.


During a little break in the class he took the bird out and we talked about it for an hour. He said after we were done we could take the bird out on our own. Figured I may never have that opportunity again...

Learned some real cool stuff about the falcons he hunts with also..Don't realy remember what the management part of the class was about.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2011)

I've tried a couple times to get some falcon-hunters here on Woody's to put on a demo for the kids at the youth hunts - no luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

Wus gwine on??? 

Went fishin' fer a while today.....didn't do jack, got blown around purty good though. I needs a nap


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> During a little break in the class he took the bird out and we talked about it for an hour. He said after we were done we could take the bird out on our own. Figured I may never have that opportunity again...
> 
> Learned some real cool stuff about the falcons he hunts with also..Don't realy remember what the management part of the class was about.


man that sounds like it would be fun.


crackerdave said:


> I've tried a couple times to get some falcon-hunters here on Woody's to put on a demo for the kids at the youth hunts - no luck.



i wonder if that has anything to do with all the slack they get from dog hunters for hunting with a bird?


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I've tried a couple times to get some falcon-hunters here on Woody's to put on a demo for the kids at the youth hunts - no luck.



Talking with that guy, it sounds like it would be something to see...We are trying to get him to come back during hunting season and show us how its done. To be honest I never knew anything about it till the other day. 

Me and another guy here at work were talking about makeing a trap like his and catching/training our own..Just kiddin way to much paperwork to get a bird on the payrole..


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Talking with that guy, it sounds like it would be something to see...We are trying to get him to come back during hunting season and show us how its done. To be honest I never knew anything about it till the other day.
> 
> Me and another guy here at work were talking about makeing a trap like his and catching/training our own..Just kiddin  way to much paperwork to get a bird on the payrole..



its crazy how much the law protects them. heck if you poot upwind from one you're liable to get a ticket for it.

cant even keep a dang feather if you find one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

afternoon folks!
Bubbette wanted me to straighten up the house and get things in order. 










Think i'll take a nap instead.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon folks!
> Bubbette wanted me to straighten up the house and get things in order.
> 
> 
> ...




I like the way you think..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Said the tail feathers will not turn red till it losses it first set...Bird only weighed olny about 1.5lbs but the power you could feel in his tallons was awsome.
> 
> View attachment 590674




Taste just like cheekun . . . Just sayin..




Jeff C. said:


> Wus gwine on???
> 
> Went fishin' fer a while today.....didn't do jack, got blown around purty good though. I needs a nap





Didja take Ms. T??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

Otis said:


> Sure did, will take a few weeks to close. Go on FB, pull up my postings from yesterday. There is a link it.



Sweet, let us know when you close, we'll all come to texico for a house warming party...


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 12, 2011)

Did a quick fly by and nobody was in the creek. I did a 180, and headed back home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Did a quick fly by and nobody was in the creek. I did a 180, and headed back home.






Looooooooooov da bell bottoms!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taste just like cheekun . . . Just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I haven't been able to get her to go with me for years now. 



Laneybird said:


> Did a quick fly by and nobody was in the creek. I did a 180, and headed back home.



They like to 'skinny-dip' at night, I believe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't been able to get her to go with me for years now.
> 
> 
> 
> They like to 'skinny-dip' at night, I believe





Wouldja mind if she went wit me??


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2011)

Sundown on a Satiddy night...........sometimes I miss the "old" days!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Sundown on a Satiddy night...........sometimes I miss the "old" days!





Tell it brother!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

hey yall!! hows it goin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldja mind if she went wit me??



Naw .....but I doubt she casts any better than Ms Dawn


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2011)

slip said:


> man that sounds like it would be fun.
> 
> 
> i wonder if that has anything to do with all the slack they get from dog hunters for hunting with a bird?



Don't know,Slip - could be.I never thought of that. They prolly _do_ ketch a lotta flak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> hey yall!! hows it goin!!



Howdy doo....lilkee....uh...lilD


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Sundown on a Satiddy night...........sometimes I miss the "old" days!




How you doin Dave??? I'm fryin up some speckled trout tonight!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin Dave??? I'm fryin up some speckled trout tonight!!!



That sounds a whole lot better than this can of chicken ala king and toast i'm heating up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2011)

Evenin` folks. Took my boat up to Blackshear this afternoon, for a test run, and maybe a cast or two. felt like I was in Atlanta traffic. I didn`t know there were that many pontoon boats in the South.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Took my boat up to Blackshear this afternoon, for a test run, and maybe a cast or two. felt like I was in Atlanta traffic. I didn`t know there were that many pontoon boats in the South.



Thats why i like fishing at night. Not too many pontoons or jet-ski's driven by 6 year olds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats why i like fishing at night. Not too many pontoons or jet-ski's driven by 6 year olds.





I used to fish it at night, way back when, Robert. If I go back, that`s when I will go too.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin Dave??? I'm fryin up some speckled trout tonight!!!


Man,that sounds _good!_


Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Took my boat up to Blackshear this afternoon, for a test run, and maybe a cast or two. felt like I was in Atlanta traffic. I didn`t know there were that many pontoon boats in the South.


I know how that feels,Nick! I don't venture out on West Point on weekends for _exactly_ that reason!

Chinese from a _can?_ Say it ain't so,Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to fish it at night, way back when, Robert. If I go back, that`s when I will go too.



I have GOT to start fishing Blackshear. I enjoy my trips home to the lake i grew up on, but it's stupid not to start putting some time in around here to catch some crappie.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats why i like fishing at night. Not too many pontoons or jet-ski's driven by 6 year olds.



between the jet-ski's and loud music i cant (and dont care to) understand, i love night fishing too.



Hows everyone tonight.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 12, 2011)

slip said:


> between the jet-ski's and loud music i cant (and dont care to) understand, i love night fishing too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hows everyone tonight.



_Bored_ would best describe how I is. How you,Slip?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2011)

That`s why I like Seminole. Too snaggy where I do kost of my fishin`, so there ain`t no traffic.

Hey Slip!!


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> _Bored_ would best describe how I is. How you,Slip?



same here, got cabin fever!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

slip said:


> same here, got cabin fever!



take up building models or tying flies or jigs. I love my downtime.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s why I like Seminole. Too snaggy where I do kost of my fishin`, so there ain`t no traffic.
> 
> Hey Slip!!



Is Seminole a jonboat lake or can i use my bassboat there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Seminole a jonboat lake or can i use my bassboat there?





It will work just fine there Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It will work just fine there Robert.


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 12, 2011)

Shoobie doobie doooooo ........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

I almost hate to say it, but once the tile is sealed and one door fixed, the house will be done on the inside. Still have shutters and gutters to hang on the outside, but MAN! we are almost there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Shoobie doobie doooooo ........



Hey Mrs. G! 
Hows married life?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Shoobie doobie doooooo ........





Howdy Jersey, been a while since we spoke.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

well, the nightly forum slowdown has begun. reckon i'll powder paint some jig heads and watch a movie. Later!


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Mrs. G!
> Hows married life?


Wonderful, amazing, beautiful, & fulfilling.


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jersey, been a while since we spoke.



Hey darlin' how are ya these days?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy doo....lilkee....uh...lilD



Bahaha butttt I shoulda used lilkeebs but lilD is the same lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Bahaha butttt I shoulda used lilkeebs but lilD is the same lol




We can get that fixed fer ya....How's about lilDeebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We can get that fixed fer ya....How's about lilDeebs



That sounds too much like little Debbie. She'll have SOS camped on her doorstep if we call her that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks. Took my boat up to Blackshear this afternoon, for a test run, and maybe a cast or two. felt like I was in Atlanta traffic. I didn`t know there were that many pontoon boats in the South.





rhbama3 said:


> Thats why i like fishing at night. Not too many pontoons or jet-ski's driven by 6 year olds.




Yeah....I went out on my local little county res. today and thought there was TX there or something. I'm glad it is electric only....guys with trollin motors runnin all around me today 



YaraG. said:


> Shoobie doobie doooooo ........




Hey Ms. YG!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That sounds too much like little Debbie. She'll have SOS camped on her doorstep if we call her that.



 Yeah..that won't work.


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I went out on my local little county res. today and thought there was TX there or something. I'm glad it is electric only....guys with trollin motors runnin all around me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mr. C  wuts shakin' bacon?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

well, just finished baking two dozen chartreuse jigheads and gluing the eyeballs on. Superglue fumes seem strong tonight. Got a buzz going.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hey Mr. C  wuts shakin' bacon?



Hey there ya' old married woman!!



rhbama3 said:


> well, just finished baking two dozen chartreuse jigheads and gluing the eyeballs on. Superglue fumes seem strong tonight. Got a buzz going.



You didn't pick your nose and supper glue one of your fingers to your nostril did you??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there ya' old married woman!!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't pick your nose and supper glue one of your fingers to your nostril did you??



nope. not this time anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Bahaha butttt I shoulda used lilkeebs but lilD is the same lol




Evenin' Folks, just a fly by to say "Hi" & G'night!


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there ya' old married woman!!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't pick your nose and supper glue one of your fingers to your nostril did you??



Who ya callin' old!?!?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2011)

If ya'll check out my sisters page on FB, there is a pic of my nephew with a striper he caught while crappie fishing. Proud of the boy because ya'll know how hard it is to get one in on ultralight tackle!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Who ya callin' old!?!?!?!



My fav Jawja Rican...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2011)

Night everbody. Gonna leave you with some dreams...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2011)

jump in the water is fine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

I'z here for a quick sip of coffee, the off we go again..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Hugh?? Quick question!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh?? Quick question!



Shoot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shoot.





This weather is killin` me. I know better, but the urge to put garden seed in the ground is about to drive me crazy. Ain`t no way I`ll hold you responsible (can`t none of us control weather ) , but what are our chances of another cold snap before Good Friday? Easter is late this year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This weather is killin` me. I know better, but the urge to put garden seed in the ground is about to drive me crazy. Ain`t no way I`ll hold you responsible (can`t none of us control weather ) , but what are our chances of another cold snap before Good Friday? Easter is late this year!



Give me a few minutes and I'll tell ya'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me a few minutes and I'll tell ya'.





Thanks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks!!



Got a shot at a little cooler around the 17th to 19th range and then around the end of this month there's a sho nuff pile of cold air comin at us. But that's as far out as the models go, and keep in mind that those are mere projections and the further out we go the less accurate they become, but trends are pretty consistent.

I'm bettin we're gonna see a real good killin frost around the first of april that's gonna have lot's of folks wishin they had waited to plant like their gut told them to.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a shot at a little cooler around the 17th to 19th range and then around the end of this month there's a sho nuff pile of cold air comin at us. But that's as far out as the models go, and keep in mind that those are mere projections and the further out we go the less accurate they become, but trends are pretty consistent.
> 
> I'm bettin we're gonna see a real good killin frost around the first of april that's gonna have lot's of folks wishin they had waited to plant like their gut told them to.





That`s what I needed to hear, right there. I can wait. Two times in the past, about this time of year and same conditions, I have gone against my instincts, planted a fine garden, and paid for it dearly when a killin` frost got em.   Thank you kindly!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what I needed to hear, right there. I can wait. Two times in the past, about this time of year and same conditions, I have gone against my instincts, planted a fine garden, and paid for it dearly when a killin` frost got em.   Thank you kindly!!



You're welcome sir..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Nick!!! Got a question for you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick!!! Got a question for you.





Yessir?


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My fav Jawja Rican...



You should let Otis, Paul, & Self know this .... that i'm a Rican NOT Mexican. I don't think the lad knows the difference.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2011)

Mornin' folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir?



We don't have good plantin soil here so I'm gonna have to go to raised beds but don't want to use timbers or bricks of any kind for economical reasons. I've been readin up on hay bale beds, where you make a trench wide and deep enough go bury a hay bale on it's side half way up and then use that soil you dug out to fill the middle, along with a lot of other good amenders that will make it good for planting. Every year you gotta replace the hay bales, but they rot and make good food for the plants and even better soil for next years crop, plus they hold lots of moisture.

You ever hear of this?? I'm thinkin about givin it a shot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> You should let Otis, Paul, & Self know this .... that i'm a Rican NOT Mexican. I don't think the lad knows the difference.



He's spent too much time in the desert surrounded by "don't ask, don't tell" fellers. He wouldn't know a Rican from a Texican if you gave him coke bottles for glasses.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!!


Mornin Jeffro'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't have good plantin soil here so I'm gonna have to go to raised beds but don't want to use timbers or bricks of any kind for economical reasons. I've been readin up on hay bale beds, where you make a trench wide and deep enough go bury a hay bale on it's side half way up and then use that soil you dug out to fill the middle, along with a lot of other good amenders that will make it good for planting. Every year you gotta replace the hay bales, but they rot and make good food for the plants and even better soil for next years crop, plus they hold lots of moisture.
> 
> You ever hear of this?? I'm thinkin about givin it a shot.



I haven`t, but it makes sense, and I would use it over hard bedliners, for the very reason that it does rot and will help the soil. If your soil is not real sandy, and doesn`t leach out so much, this will help greatly, along with the other supplements that you add to the bed. Have your soil tested, so you know what all it needs, and you can have a really nice garden. You might want to start you a compost pile too.


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!!



Mornin Jeffery ....


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's spent too much time in the desert surrounded by "don't ask, don't tell" fellers. He wouldn't know a Rican from a Texican if you gave him coke bottles for glasses.
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeffro'.



Aaahhh this splains the split personality disorder. Thank you for shedding some light.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I haven`t, but it makes sense, and I would use it over hard bedliners, for the very reason that it does rot and will help the soil. If your soil is not real sandy, and doesn`t leach out so much, this will help greatly, along with the other supplements that you add to the bed. Have your soil tested, so you know what all it needs, and you can have a really nice garden. You might want to start you a compost pile too.



Yeah, I've thought about getting tested for the last three years, but everytime I think about it it's time to plant...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I've thought about getting tested for the last three years, but everytime I think about it it's time to plant...





Go ahead and get a sample to your county extension agent. And tell him to hurry up with it!!  



Mornin` Jawja Jersey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Go ahead and get a sample to your county extension agent. And tell him to hurry up with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin` Jawja Jersey!



Thanks Nic.

Aight' folks, time to shower the funk off and head to mom n dads.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

Good late Morning all!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good late Morning all!



Late? it is only 8:45......you did remember to roll your clock back right


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Go ahead and get a sample to your county extension agent. And tell him to hurry up with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin` Jawja Jersey!



Mornin' ya handsome debil ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Late? it is only 8:45......you did remember to roll your clock back right


Trying to confuse this morning.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin' ya handsome debil ...



Good morning Mrs Gattis


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Trying to confuse this morning.



Isn't it Spring back and Fall forward??  oh wait....we sposed to fall forward at WAR gatherins


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful MOrning to ya'll!!
Yara, LOVE the avatar, darlin'!!  And sorry 'bout the text issue, your name didn't come up!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Isn't it Spring back and Fall forward??  oh wait....we sposed to fall forward at WAR gatherins


That was away bad for people falling forward. 


Keebs said:


> Beautiful MOrning to ya'll!!
> Yara, LOVE the avatar, darlin'!!  And sorry 'bout the text issue, your name didn't come up!



Good morning Auntie Keebs


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Beautiful MOrning to ya'll!!
> Yara, LOVE the avatar, darlin'!!  And sorry 'bout the text issue, your name didn't come up!



Morning Keebies!

I like Yara's avatar, too.

That's a straight up 'hottie' there in the middle!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

BTW...Good morning to you 'dead rat man'!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That was away bad for people falling forward.
> 
> 
> Good morning Auntie Keebs


Morning!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Morning Keebies!
> 
> I like Yara's avatar, too.
> 
> That's a straight up 'hottie' there in the middle!


Hey Chuckiepoo!!
Yeah there is!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Isn't it Spring back and Fall forward??  oh wait....we sposed to fall forward at WAR gatherins



Never fall forward!
That'll mess up your teefs!
Fall backerds and you get the gash on your butt!
Mornin Timmy!


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning Mrs Gattis


*** giggles ***


Keebs said:


> Beautiful MOrning to ya'll!!
> Yara, LOVE the avatar, darlin'!!  And sorry 'bout the text issue, your name didn't come up!


Tis ok darlin' and thank you


chuckb7718 said:


> Morning Keebies!
> 
> I like Yara's avatar, too.
> 
> That's a straight up 'hottie' there in the middle!



Quit hitting on my mother in law you prevert!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes indeed....beautiful day!!! As late as it is, I think I'm gonna have to go wet a hook anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

howdy, Babes and Bro's!
Anybody wanna come help clean up the house before Bubbette comes home? I gotta go do rounds again and hopefully survive this last day of call. At least i didn't get another 3am phone call like last night.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Beautiful MOrning to ya'll!!
> Yara, LOVE the avatar, darlin'!!  And sorry 'bout the text issue, your name didn't come up!



Heyyyyyy Mommmmmmmyyyyyy


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> *** giggles ***
> 
> Quit hitting on my mother in law you prevert!!!



Who you calling "prevert"!
I would direct your attention to the guy on the right!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> howdy, Babes and Bro's!
> Anybody wanna come help clean up the house before Bubbette comes home? I gotta go do rounds again and hopefully survive this last day of call. At least i didn't get another 3am phone call like last night.



Mornin' Robert!
You see Yara's hot mom-in-law?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin' Robert!
> You see Yara's hot mom-in-law?



yes, but i don't have any room on the stawkin' list right now. I'm spread pretty thin.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed....beautiful day!!! As late as it is, I think I'm gonna have to go wet a hook anyway.


Any new advice,  Quack will not let me grow any coconuts.


rhbama3 said:


> howdy, Babes and Bro's!
> Anybody wanna come help clean up the house before Bubbette comes home? I gotta go do rounds again and hopefully survive this last day of call. At least i didn't get another 3am phone call like last night.


I will try and make it.


lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyyy Mommmmmmmyyyyyy


Hello lilD 


chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin' Robert!
> You see Yara's hot mom-in-law?



She will cut you.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She will cut you.



I believe it was Mellancamp that said "hurt so good"!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I believe it was Mellancamp that said "hurt so good"!



Yep, but he wasn't talking about getting sliced by a knife weilding WOW. 
But...... You do what you feel is best, Ned.


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin' Robert!
> You see Yara's hot mom-in-law?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any new advice,  Quack will not let me grow any coconuts.
> 
> I will try and make it.
> 
> ...





chuckb7718 said:


> I believe it was Mellancamp that said "hurt so good"!





rhbama3 said:


> Yep, but he wasn't talking about getting sliced by a knife weilding WOW.
> But...... You do what you feel is best, Ned.




I'm so sorry to disappoint y'all but I've upgraded. I now use tactical force.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> howdy, Babes and Bro's!
> Anybody wanna come help clean up the house before Bubbette comes home? I gotta go do rounds again and hopefully survive this last day of call. At least i didn't get another 3am phone call like last night.


You can DO it!! and you'd better or you're gonna be sleeping wiff Woozer for a long while!!
I can't believe you're skeered away from being frwiends with LilD 'cause of the mod squad!!
 


lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyyy Mommmmmmmyyyyyy


Hey, you ain't on the way yet?!?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'm so sorry to disappoint y'all but I've upgraded. I now use tactical force.


Power tools?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You can DO it!! and you'd better or you're gonna be sleeping wiff Woozer for a long while!!
> I can't believe you're skeered away from being frwiends with LilD 'cause of the mod squad!!
> 
> 
> Hey, you ain't on the way yet?!?



It's not the Mods, Keebalicious. Just wasn't sure about stawking a mother/daughter combo. Just seems kinda creepy.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You can DO it!! and you'd better or you're gonna be sleeping wiff Woozer for a long while!!
> I can't believe you're skeered away from being frwiends with LilD 'cause of the mod squad!!
> 
> 
> Hey, you ain't on the way yet?!?



Noppers not yet!! Imma brang foxie mama tho  so I gotta let her potty awhile b4 I put her in the ptloser


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Power tools?!?!



 like that, huh  huh more ya say


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any new advice,  Quack will not let me grow any coconuts.
> 
> I will try and make it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not the Mods, Keebalicious. Just wasn't sure about stawking a mother/daughter combo. Just seems kinda creepy.






lilD1188 said:


> Noppers not yet!! Imma brang foxie mama tho  so I gotta let her potty awhile b4 I put her in the ptloser


K



YaraG. said:


> like that, huh  huh more ya say


  oooodattickles!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> K
> 
> 
> oooodattickles!!







 ruh roh ....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> ruh roh ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Lil D, welcome to the fire.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, there is a tall dark handsome guy running a tractor & a bushhog in my pasture, gotta go watch!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, there is a tall dark handsome guy running a tractor & a bushhog in my pasture, gotta go watch!!


Hey, Keebs if there is a snake killed, mail it to me fo lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not the Mods, Keebalicious. Just wasn't sure about stawking a mother/daughter combo. Just seems kinda creepy.





Not to me it doesn't ??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not to me it doesn't ??



Two in the house is worth a cheeken mask in the bushes outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Two in the house is worth a cheeken mask in the bushes outside.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Lil D, welcome to the fire.



Heyyyyy Unc Nick LOL


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not to me it doesn't ??



i agree. 
okay, off to scribble on charts again. BBL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i agree.
> okay, off to scribble on charts again. BBL!





Contemplating another fishing trip with the wife , or going to visit my namesake??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2011)

Howdy everybody...just a quick fly by.   Gotta get some sun today.   Bike ride is in order!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everybody...just a quick fly by.   Gotta get some sun today.   Bike ride is in order!



How do you ride a bike without spilling yo beer??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Nappy time.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do you ride a bike without spilling yo beer??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

slip said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

I see Chuckiepoo lurking . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Chuckiepoo lurking . . .





Quit moving yo lips when you read, you'll read faster!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit moving yo lips when you read, you'll read faster!





Hey Misty


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit moving yo lips when you read, you'll read faster!



Yeah, yeah!
Let go of that woman!
I see her smiling at me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Misty




Hey bro!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Yeah, yeah!
> Let go of that woman!
> I see her smiling at me!





You can have her!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nappy time.



excellent idea!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can have her!!



I'd take ya up on that, but the wife would'nt let me keep her!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

we're having dinner with the Stouffers tonight. Lasagna.
time to clean up my weekend mess.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2011)

MizT makin some homemade calzones


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we're having dinner with the Stouffers tonight. Lasagna.
> time to clean up my weekend mess.



Nuttin' wrong wid that!
We is havin' chili...half deer burger/half deer sausage!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT makin some homemade calzones



I've decided I don't like you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I've decided I don't like you!





chuckb7718 said:


> Nuttin' wrong wid that!
> We is havin' chili...half deer burger/half deer sausage!



Same here...

How ya doin Chuckie???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2011)

Time to go stuff it....bbl


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here...
> 
> How ya doin Chuckie???



If I was any better I'd be twins!

How you doin' Jeffrey?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2011)

MAn what a perfect, beautiful day.  Took my kid to Tripods house and he threw sticks and rocks at him in the creek.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> MAn what a perfect, beautiful day.  Took my kid to Tripods house and he threw sticks and rocks at him in the creek.



WHAT???

I ain't no Charles Atlas but I'll help you whoop his butt!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> WHAT???
> 
> I ain't no Charles Atlas but I'll help you whoop his butt!



Well, Hudson took care of him.  Tripod aint Tripod anymore.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we're having dinner with the Stouffers tonight. Lasagna.
> time to clean up my weekend mess.


We chose to have dinner with the Buitoni's.........Shrimp and Lobster Ravioli with a Garlic butter sauce


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, Hudson took care of him.  Tripod aint Tripod anymore.




Going by "Bipod" now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

scrambled eggs and bacon...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We chose to have dinner with the Buitoni's.........Shrimp and Lobster Ravioli with a Garlic butter sauce



Shut UP!!!


Man....I thought this chili was gonna be good!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> scrambled eggs and bacon...



Jeez....Ya'll keep bringing up better suppers!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 13, 2011)

*SUNNY Day trip time. OTF*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


>



You ok Craig?? You be trippin on some strong stuff or what?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> scrambled eggs and bacon...



i fried up some bacon on the grill using my old  15lb steel griddle i picked up at a market last year.  Finally got around to using it since i restored it.  Then i made some fresh ground chuck burgers with cracker barrel extra sharp cheese and toasted fresh deli buns. Sho was good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ok Craig?? You be trippin on some strong stuff or what?



That must be some bad acid dude.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Craig!!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats just wierd LLBFAM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Thats just wierd LLBFAM



Well, now you know what you can do with that jeep of yours if you get bored fixin it up..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> MAn what a perfect, beautiful day.  Took my kid to Tripods house and he threw sticks and rocks at him in the creek.





chuckb7718 said:


> WHAT???
> 
> I ain't no Charles Atlas but I'll help you whoop his butt!





BBQBOSS said:


> Well, Hudson took care of him.  Tripod aint Tripod anymore.





chuckb7718 said:


> Going by "Bipod" now?



It was not little man first attempt at stealing the  girl.

Thanks for  the help


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2011)

Huddy took Courtney down by the creek.  Thats my boy.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, now you know what you can do with that jeep of yours if you get bored fixin it up..



I think I'll give that one a pass.

Whats been going on in everybodys world today, I spent what time not running calls fixing generators.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2011)

Good evening folks!!...........Had to work this weekend!!..........Too many new hires at the plant, nobody knows what is going on!!

Hope everyone had a chance to enjoy this beautiful weekend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I think I'll give that one a pass.
> 
> Whats been going on in everybodys world today, I spent what time not running calls fixing generators.



made rounds at the hospital, cleaned the kitchen, organized and cleaned the mancave, ate some lasagna, and about to straighten up my fly/jig tying desk while the girls watch Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Huddy took Courtney down by the creek.  Thats my boy.


Yeah and the read me a book trick. 


Sirduke said:


> I think I'll give that one a pass.
> 
> Whats been going on in everybodys world today, I spent what time not running calls fixing generators.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!...........Had to work this weekend!!..........Too many new hires at the plant, nobody knows what is going on!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a chance to enjoy this beautiful weekend!!





rhbama3 said:


> made rounds at the hospital, cleaned the kitchen, organized and cleaned the mancave, ate some lasagna, and about to straighten up my fly/jig tying desk while the girls watch Celebrity Apprentice.


Good evening Gentleman(term used loosely)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Huddy took Courtney down by the creek.  Thats my boy.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yeah and the read me a book trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like Huddy has got the workins of bein a ladies man!!

Whasup Bi-Pod!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yeah and the read me a book trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whattup, Bi-pod? 
okay, gotta run. Hope everyone remembered to set their clocks forward last night. Nothing worse than getting to work an hour late.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, gotta run. Hope everyone remembered to set their clocks forward last night. Nothing worse than getting to work an hour late.


Already done it, and on the new time schedule!!.........G'night Robert!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2011)

how you doin mitch?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Already done it, and on the new time schedule!!.........G'night Robert!!



Night Robert


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> how you doin mitch?


Ready for a day off!!.......Been into work for the last four weekends!!............Not full days, but I had to be there nonetheless!!

Weekend after next..........I will not be there at all!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG, my pasture is looking more & more like a *real* pasture!!  AND I had not only Breakfast, but supper made FOR me!!!!!!!!! Brisket in the crock pot with tater's & cabbage......YUM!!!!!!!!
And had time with my "gran-daughter" Foxie......... oh & my daughter, LilD........... yep, a good day indeed!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OMG, my pasture is looking more & more like a *real* pasture!!  AND I had not only Breakfast, but supper made FOR me!!!!!!!!! Brisket in the crock pot with tater's & cabbage......YUM!!!!!!!!
> And had time with my "gran-daughter" Foxie......... oh & my daughter, LilD........... yep, a good day indeed!


Glad you had a good day!!.......Time to hit the hay here as well!!........Ya'll be good!!


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad you had a good day!!.......Time to hit the hay here as well!!........Ya'll be good!!


I ain't far behind ya, darlin'!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2011)

slip said:


>


 Hi!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2011)

Evening all...and U 2 Otis!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2011)

trying to adjust to the new morning.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OMG, my pasture is looking more & more like a *real* pasture!!  AND I had not only Breakfast, but supper made FOR me!!!!!!!!! Brisket in the crock pot with tater's & cabbage......YUM!!!!!!!!
> And had time with my "gran-daughter" Foxie......... oh & my daughter, LilD........... yep, a good day indeed!



& thanks to that walk I could barely crawl outta bed lol and foxie is still tired lol


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> & thanks to that walk I could barely crawl outta bed lol and foxie is still tired lol



Isn't vertical grand?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't vertical grand?



Yes it is!      Morning there Gobbleinwoods!     And here's to the start of another week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yes it is!      Morning there Gobbleinwoods!     And here's to the start of another week.



Yeap Monday found us!!  mornin' boneboy.......


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yes it is!      Morning there Gobbleinwoods!     And here's to the start of another week.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Yeap Monday found us!!  mornin' boneboy.......



morning all...this time change stinks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2011)

morning jm.  does take some getting used to.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't vertical grand?



Nah I'd rather stay snuggled under my big comfy blanket snoozin away lol


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm.  does take some getting used to.



It will,but at least it gives me hope that the fish will start biting soon!!!



lilD1188 said:


> Nah I'd rather stay snuggled under my big comfy blanket snoozin away lol



my only problem is if I am not up,the cats will wake me when they want the blankets...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It will,but at least it gives me hope that the fish will start biting soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> my only problem is if I am not up,the cats will wake me when they want the blankets...



Can't nuttin steal the blankets from me tho I wrap up alll the way in em


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Can't nuttin steal the blankets from me tho I wrap up alll the way in em



mine can...especially the little one when she kisses ya on the nose....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> mine can...especially the little one when she kisses ya on the nose....




Lol  rage my pit would burrow under me if he couldn't get the covers lol


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Lol  rage my pit would burrow under me if he couldn't get the covers lol





My guard cat ( he passed away 2 yrs ago),would lay next to my wife and put his paws on my back and stretch out until he pushed me out of bed....


----------



## F14Gunner (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning early birds. A new week upon us. Doc released me to start putting pressure on my foot again. Bad part is they found 5 blood clots in my right calf, so put me on blood thinners for 3 months. No rehab till cleared. My hopes of turkey hunting are dashed. Cannot drive / fly longer than 1 hr, no sitting longer than 1 hr. What a deal.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning early birds. A new week upon us. Doc released me to start putting pressure on my foot again. Bad part is they found 5 blood clots in my right calf, so put me on blood thinners for 3 months. No rehab till cleared. My hopes of turkey hunting are dashed. Cannot drive / fly longer than 1 hr, no sitting longer than 1 hr. What a deal.



that stinks Gunner....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 14, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning early birds. A new week upon us. Doc released me to start putting pressure on my foot again. Bad part is they found 5 blood clots in my right calf, so put me on blood thinners for 3 months. No rehab till cleared. My hopes of turkey hunting are dashed. Cannot drive / fly longer than 1 hr, no sitting longer than 1 hr. What a deal.



Hate to hear that Gunner. You be careful, ya hear? Them clots aint nuttin to mess with


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning early birds. A new week upon us. Doc released me to start putting pressure on my foot again. Bad part is they found 5 blood clots in my right calf, so put me on blood thinners for 3 months. No rehab till cleared. My hopes of turkey hunting are dashed. Cannot drive / fly longer than 1 hr, no sitting longer than 1 hr. What a deal.



Glad they discovered them. I know folks that weren't so fortunate. Hopefully you'll be rehabbed in time to hit the mountains with us.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mornin yall.  One day in the office this week, few days of traveling for work.....THEN 3 DAYS OF OFFSHORE FISHING!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hate to hear that Gunner. You be careful, ya hear? Them clots aint nuttin to mess with





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad they discovered them. I know folks that weren't so fortunate. Hopefully you'll be rehabbed in time to hit the mountains with us.





jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin yall.  One day in the office this week, few days of traveling for work.....THEN 3 DAYS OF OFFSHORE FISHING!



Morning all


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Its Monday, morning peeps


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Lol  rage my pit would burrow under me if he couldn't get the covers lol


MOrning LIlD 


F14Gunner said:


> Morning early birds. A new week upon us. Doc released me to start putting pressure on my foot again. Bad part is they found 5 blood clots in my right calf, so put me on blood thinners for 3 months. No rehab till cleared. My hopes of turkey hunting are dashed. Cannot drive / fly longer than 1 hr, no sitting longer than 1 hr. What a deal.


At less they caught it early.  Morning


SnowHunter said:


> Hate to hear that Gunner. You be careful, ya hear? Them clots aint nuttin to mess with


Morning Snow,  Nat test any more electric fences?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad they discovered them. I know folks that weren't so fortunate. Hopefully you'll be rehabbed in time to hit the mountains with us.


Morning Miguel,  Nice fire. 


jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin yall.  One day in the office this week, few days of traveling for work.....THEN 3 DAYS OF OFFSHORE FISHING!


Mornin Sullie.  I hope it is fly fishing. 


jmfauver said:


> Morning all



Hello MIKe.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mornin Sullie.  I hope it is fly fishing.
> :



This is one of those trips that you do what works.  The fly rod will be strung up in case we get on a school of reds, spanish mackerel or anything I can sight fish to.  Otherwise, it will be jigging spoons and live bait.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all


Mornin Mike!


mudracing101 said:


> Its Monday, morning peeps


Mornin Mud 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> MOrning LIlD
> 
> At less they caught it early.  Morning
> 
> ...


Mornin AJ  Nope, can't get the darned thing to work right  


jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin yall.  One day in the office this week, few days of traveling for work.....THEN 3 DAYS OF OFFSHORE FISHING!


Sounds like a good time 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad they discovered them. I know folks that weren't so fortunate. Hopefully you'll be rehabbed in time to hit the mountains with us.



Mornin Bro!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> MOrning LIlD
> 
> At less they caught it early.  Morning
> 
> ...



Morning AJ


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> My guard cat ( he passed away 2 yrs ago),would lay next to my wife and put his paws on my back and stretch out until he pushed me out of bed....




Lol!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Lol!!


Well?  Didja get up & going?
Mornin Folks, quick drive by, took the day off, gotta get going while help is still around!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Mornin' all...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' all...


Hi ya'll!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll!!




What you up to today Keebsy???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What you up to today Keebsy???


Gotta go get the tin and some "hangers"? to finish (hopefully) the lean to........... other than that, not sure.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gotta go get the tin and some "hangers"? to finish (hopefully) the lean to........... other than that, not sure.........




Gotcha....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 14, 2011)

Whos buying lunch today???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

What's gwine on in hyear


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whos buying lunch today???


 I heard you were??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's gwine on in hyear


Fixin to head out & get stuff going!!
Ya'll be good, ya hear??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

It is getting close.  Where you taking us Matty?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I heard you were??
> 
> Fixin to head out & get stuff going!!
> Ya'll be good, ya hear??



Heck  you've waited this long, why not just wait until noon?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whos buying lunch today???



you?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck  you've waited this long, why not just wait until noon?


One bathroom + 5 ppl, you do da math!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's gwine on in hyear



Setting up the slow cooker and then it's out the door to work.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 14, 2011)

got a hankerin fer Cracker Barrel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> One bathroom + 5 ppl, you do da math!



Hmmm, that's a lot of,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm, that's a lot of,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,


uuuhhhhuummm, yeah, it is.............. But oh so worth it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

HEY BONEBOY!!!!!

What'd you think??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhhuummm, yeah, it is.............. But oh so worth it!



Hey Keebs , i like the new avatar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs , i like the new avatar.



I do too, but i don't understand how people are getting them. Everytime i try to use one for an avatar, I get a "you are not allowed to use animated images as an avatar" message.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I do too, but i don't understand how people are getting them. Everytime i try to use one for an avatar, I get a "you are not allowed to use animated images as an avatar" message.



You don't rank..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I do too, but i don't understand how people are getting them. Everytime i try to use one for an avatar, I get a "you are not allowed to use animated images as an avatar" message.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't rank..


What rank do i have to be? 


BBQBOSS said:


>


I guess you know what the reason or answer is? 

Fine, i'll go take a nap while i have a house all to myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i do too, but i don't understand how people are getting them. Everytime i try to use one for an avatar, i get a "you are not allowed to use animated images as an avatar" message.





miguel cervantes said:


> you don't rank..



ooooohhhhhhhh burrnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well?  Didja get up & going?
> Mornin Folks, quick drive by, took the day off, gotta get going while help is still around!




Ya but I went back to sleep and it didn't help lol


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY BONEBOY!!!!!
> 
> What'd you think??



Roller Derby is da bomb!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Roller Derby is da bomb!



Just watch out for hip checks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

It aint 5 yet!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It aint 5 yet!!



but getting closer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just watch out for hip checks.



So when are we gonna get a group up to go watch hip che,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,roller derby??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but getting closer.



Yes it is


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So when are we gonna get a group up to go watch hip che,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,roller derby??



pictures!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So when are we gonna get a group up to go watch hip che,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,roller derby??



Yeah baby....da queen of da roller derby.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So when are we gonna get a group up to go watch hip che,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,,roller derby??



Road Trip...March 19th!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Road Trip...March 19th!




I believe, it is a doubleheader


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah baby....da queen of da roller derby.



that was quick


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

Not Tagger Lily but one of the demin demons performing ahip check.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Road Trip...March 19th!



SWEET!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I believe, it is a doubleheader



Does that mean,,,,,,,,,,,awe nevermind..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey ya'll !!!  Headed into work shortly!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Its 5 Im outta here, peace out


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!!  Headed into work shortly!!



Hey Uncle creepy, see ya Uncle creepy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!!  Headed into work shortly!!



Have fun!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have fun!!!





Only 6 more working days til Savannah!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 6 more working days til Savannah!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 6 more working days til Savannah!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


>



yessir!   I don't think Savannah is ready for us!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

Can roller derby girl hitch a ride


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Can roller derby girl hitch a ride



Why yes, yes she can.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Heyyyyy Yalllll  just passin threw!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy Yalllll  just passin threw!!!!!



Don't trip...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy Yalllll  just passin threw!!!!!



She came thru fast,  must of been driving a chevy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy Yalllll  just passin threw!!!!!



OK...it's pick on little D week!
http://homepage.smc.edu/quizzes/cheney_joyce/threwthrough.html


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't trip...



Can't trip I got muh boots on  lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Can't trip I got muh boots on  lol



What?? No flippie flops??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She came thru fast,  must of been driving a chevy.




H e double hockey sticks no!! Lol I'm a blue oval girl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> H e double hockey sticks no!! Lol I'm a blue oval girl



You play hockey??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...it's pick on little D week!
> http://homepage.smc.edu/quizzes/cheney_joyce/threwthrough.html




Noooo its not, ill tell my mommy lmbo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Noooo its not, ill tell my mommy lmbo



You're mommy's name is "lmbo?"


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?? No flippie flops??



No but its bout time to break em out tho


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You play hockey??



Noo softball n football are the only sports I play lol I just didn't want to cuss lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Noo softball n football are the only sports I play lol I just didn't want to cuss lol



Sooo, thinkin about hockey makes you want to cuss??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're mommy's name is "lmbo?"



Noooo lol!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooo, thinkin about hockey makes you want to cuss??





It does me . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It does me . . .



Only when Bobby leaves them in the middle of the floor.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooo, thinkin about hockey makes you want to cuss??




No lol


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 14, 2011)

Evening driveby


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're mommy's name is "lmbo?"



That does kinda answer some questions we've had for awhile, don't it?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That does kinda answer some questions we've had for awhile, don't it?



And raises some new questions!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Noooo its not, ill tell my mommy lmbo



lmbo?

limbo
bimbo
lm(bottom)o ---- or equivalent
lobo
bobo

so many questions  ????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're mommy's name is "lmbo?"





rhbama3 said:


> That does kinda answer some questions we've had for awhile, don't it?





boneboy96 said:


> And raises some new questions!





Mmmmmm . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey...triple F is in da house!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lmbo?
> 
> limbo
> bimbo
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...triple F is in da house!





You skeered her off!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That does kinda answer some questions we've had for awhile, don't it?



Huh??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Huh??



If you sit on the shortbus long enough, it'll make sense.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You skeered her off!!



I don't see how....I showered last week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I don't see how....I showered last week!



She only like fellas that shower every three days. You showered 4 days ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She only like fellas that shower every three days. You showered 4 days ago.



going to rain tomorrow so he can shower again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going to rain tomorrow so he can shower again.



He is cheap like that. Won't even let go of any of his Tabor's to his GON buddies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He is cheap like that. Won't even let go of any of his Tabor's to his GON buddies.





I heard he was so stingy that he climbs the fence to keep from wearin` out the gate hinges.  



rhbama3 said:


> I guess we're talking about "rank" again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I don't see how....I showered last week!



I guess we're talking about "rank" again.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

Boneboy is a collector of fine art.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard he was so stingy that he climbs the fence to keep from wearin` out the gate hinges.



That's pretty cheap, but I know him, and I don't see him clearing any fence over 2 ft tall...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess we're talking about "rank" again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you sit on the shortbus long enough, it'll make sense.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Ms. TBug.

Is anyone else suffering from DST lag as bad as I am?? This time change is kickin my butt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>





You have a text . . . 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. TBug.
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from DST lag as bad as I am?? This time change is kickin my butt.





Doesn't bother me a bit??


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. TBug.
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from DST lag as bad as I am?? This time change is kickin my butt.



Lord yes. 

Apparently most of Lowndes county is as well.  

We were dead most of the morning but around 9:30 it cranked up and we were WIDE OPEN with a patient log of 128 and counting when I left at 4:30. It's like everyone was running late.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a text . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phone in the other room. I'll check it in a bit.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a text . . .
> 
> Doesn't bother me a bit??





turtlebug said:


> Phone in the other room. I'll check it in a bit.



Don't do it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Don't do it





Hehe, too late!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>


Hey, baybay!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. TBug.
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from DST lag as bad as I am?? This time change is kickin my butt.


Not exactly jumping for joy at having to get up at what was 0415 just a day ago. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, too late!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a text . . .




QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

     

















rhbama3 said:


> Hey, baybay!!
> 
> Not exactly jumping for joy at having to get up at what was 0415 just a day ago.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you sit on the shortbus long enough, it'll make sense.



Ohhhh ok!! I was born a blonde so don't hold ya breath lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Ohhhh ok!! I was born a blonde so don't hold ya breath lol



If we hold our breath will you turn into a redhead?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...triple F is in da house!





HEY THERE BONES!  How you doing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> HEY THERE BONES!  How you doing?


Hiya, Fab!
He's rank!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> HEY THERE BONES!  How you doing?



Howdy FFFFFF. Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You skeered her off!!



Naw!  I don't scare off.  I have logged in about 10 times today and start reading, and then something interrupts me.  It's been a busy Monday.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy FFFFFF. Thanks again for the recipe.



Howdy back at ya!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Fab!
> He's rank!!!



Hey bama!  Hope all is well with you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. TBug.
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from DST lag as bad as I am?? This time change is kickin my butt.


Same here!!..........Apparently DST had a bad effect on the operators in the plant this weekend!!........QC nightmare!!...........
The meeting in the morning is going to be some kind of uncomfortable!!



turtlebug said:


> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should have known better

Good evening folks!!.........Hope Ya'll had a better day today than I did!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Evenin'....what's happenin in here??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> QUACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Whaaaaaa???





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Same here!!..........Apparently DST had a bad effect on the operators in the plant this weekend!!........QC nightmare!!...........
> The meeting in the morning is going to be some kind of uncomfortable!!
> 
> You should have known better
> ...




Hiya Mitch, so far a laid back midnight . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....what's happenin in here??





You been getting any text ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....what's happenin in here??


Sup Jeffro!!.........How's the fishing been??.........I sure could use some time on the water to de-stress!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....what's happenin in here??



Quack is startin trouble again..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....what's happenin in here??



LilD is blond but Miguel is holding his breath till she turns into a redhead, nobody likes daylight savings time, boneboy has/is rank, and FFF is passing secret recipes to da messican. You know, the usual.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2011)

Evenin` folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mitch, so far a laid back midnight . . .


Wish I could say the same!!..........Talked to Cathy today!!...........Hope it all works out!!


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks!!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 14, 2011)

Evening folks 
so boneboy is what made it smell in here
And Miguel can the the three F blonde cook or what


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup Jeffro!!.........How's the fishing been??.........I sure could use some time on the water to de-stress!!




Hey Mitch....yep sounds like you need a day or two off for sure!! 

Not great the past couple times....water warmed up, cooled off, warmed up, cooled off.....then the DST really messed the fish up



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack is startin trouble again..



Yeah.... Jared even snuck a peek



rhbama3 said:


> LilD is blond but Miguel is holding his breath till she turns into a redhead, nobody likes daylight savings time, boneboy has/is rank, and FFF is passing secret recipes to da messican. You know, the usual.




Ahhhh....mini drivler Evenin' bama!!



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks!!




How you doin Mr. Nic!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> LilD is blond but Miguel is holding his breath till she turns into a redhead, nobody likes daylight savings time, boneboy has/is rank, and FFF is passing secret recipes to da messican. You know, the usual.


There ya go..... You almost did it!!

Bring back the Daily Driveler!!



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks!!


Good evening Nick!!.........Hope the knees are on the mend!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> so boneboy is what made it smell in here
> And Miguel can the the three F blonde cook or what



I'll let you know in a day or two.


----------



## baldfish (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll let you know in a day or two.



Ok


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There ya go..... You almost did it!!
> 
> Bring back the Daily Driveler!!
> 
> Good evening Nick!!.........Hope the knees are on the mend!!



From the archives. This day in history:
THE DAILY DRIVEL

rain, morning driveby's, coffee, Snowy up early, brownies(revisited), Scooter's grumpy, schoolgirl Snowy, snacks, Sultan of Slime radio show, Kebo lovefest, visit from Ljay, Kebo shunned, afternoon coffee, Mod Squad Muddy, kebo un-shunned, LLove sick puppy, Comeaux avatar hijinks, Whip crackin' Tuffdawg, MWA, Seth on ignore list(again), St. Patrick's day, Kebo massage offer, leprechauns, pinching, Muddyfoot power trip( T-Bug ain't skeer'd), baldfish fishbum, Mod squad ponders, Cats and peeps.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mitch....yep sounds like you need a day or two off for sure!!
> 
> Not great the past couple times....water warmed up, cooled off, warmed up, cooled off.....then the DST really messed the fish up


Sounds like you were where the fish weren't..........Gotta find the depth with the right temp!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> LilD is blond but Miguel is holding his breath till she turns into a redhead, nobody likes daylight savings time, boneboy has/is rank, and FFF is passing secret recipes to da messican. You know, the usual.



I gotta come around here more often to keep up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> From the archives. This day in history:
> THE DAILY DRIVEL
> 
> rain, morning driveby's, coffee, Snowy up early, brownies(revisited), Scooter's grumpy, schoolgirl Snowy, snacks, Sultan of Slime radio show, Kebo lovefest, visit from Ljay, Kebo shunned, afternoon coffee, Mod Squad Muddy, kebo un-shunned, LLove sick puppy, Comeaux avatar hijinks, Whip crackin' Tuffdawg, MWA, Seth on ignore list(again), St. Patrick's day, Kebo massage offer, leprechauns, pinching, Muddyfoot power trip( T-Bug ain't skeer'd), baldfish fishbum, Mod squad ponders, Cats and peeps.




WOW!!! You are bored aren't you..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I gotta come around here more often to keep up.



That too, and while you're at it, you need to go to the Gatherings forum and look up DOG III.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> so boneboy is what made it smell in here
> And Miguel can the the three F blonde cook or what



He can't answer that question until he tries out my Brunswick stew recipe!  He will be doing that this week.  Then ask him again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> From the archives. This day in history:
> THE DAILY DRIVEL
> 
> rain, morning driveby's, coffee, Snowy up early, brownies(revisited), Scooter's grumpy, schoolgirl Snowy, snacks, Sultan of Slime radio show, Kebo lovefest, visit from Ljay, Kebo shunned, afternoon coffee, Mod Squad Muddy, kebo un-shunned, LLove sick puppy, Comeaux avatar hijinks, Whip crackin' Tuffdawg, MWA, Seth on ignore list(again), St. Patrick's day, Kebo massage offer, leprechauns, pinching, Muddyfoot power trip( T-Bug ain't skeer'd), baldfish fishbum, Mod squad ponders, Cats and peeps.


Wow!!.......Amazing at the folks no longer around..........Anybody heard from Ljay recently??

Scooters always grumpy!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That too, and while you're at it, you need to go to the Gatherings forum and look up DOG III.



Going to look now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish I could say the same!!..........Talked to Cathy today!!...........Hope it all works out!!





Hope you told her I said HIGH!!!  Would be a good thing for both of ya'll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow!!.......Amazing at the folks no longer around..........Anybody heard from Ljay recently??



Nope. Sure would like to though. He's one of the good ones.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I don't see how....I showered last week!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> She only like fellas that shower every three days. You showered 4 days ago.





gobbleinwoods said:


> going to rain tomorrow so he can shower again.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He is cheap like that. Won't even let go of any of his Tabor's to his GON buddies.





Nicodemus said:


> I heard he was so stingy that he climbs the fence to keep from wearin` out the gate hinges.


 


rhbama3 said:


> I guess we're talking about "rank" again.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Boneboy is a collector of fine art.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's pretty cheap, but I know him, and I don't see him clearing any fence over 2 ft tall...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a text . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> Phone in the other room. I'll check it in a bit.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Don't do it





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, too late!!


    I didn't get a text.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you told her I said HIGH!!!  Would be a good thing for both of ya'll!!


Didn't have much time to talk.......Just the day I had..... I will tell her on our next conversation!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. Sure would like to though. He's one of the good ones.


You need to go back and re-read that post........I have edited since you posted!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> HEY THERE BONES!  How you doing?


Doing fine FFF...and U?


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Fab!
> He's rank!!!


rank isn't the word.   Ever smell a 3 week old cast?  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy FFFFFF. Thanks again for the recipe.


recipe???     Anything good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didn't have much time to talk.......Just the day I had..... I will tell her on our next conversation!!
> 
> You need to go back and re-read that post........I have edited since you posted!!



Who's Scooter??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> recipe???     Anything good?



Yup.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Doing fine FFF...and U?
> 
> rank isn't the word.   Ever smell a 3 week old cast?
> 
> recipe???     Anything good?



I sent him my brunswick stew recipe.  I made a batch tonight.  I think my oldest son just came in and is eating up now. I will be lucky to have any left to take to work tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. Sure would like to though. He's one of the good ones.


Yes he is!!



boneboy96 said:


>


You find out who your friends are!!.........I know kind of sounds like a country song!!



boneboy96 said:


> I didn't get a text.


Don't feel bad....... I didn't get one either!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....what's happenin in here??


What's up Jeffro!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack is startin trouble again..


When isn't he?  


rhbama3 said:


> LilD is blond but Miguel is holding his breath till she turns into a redhead, nobody likes daylight savings time, boneboy has/is rank, and FFF is passing secret recipes to da messican. You know, the usual.


    Mini Driveler   


Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks!!


Howdy Nic.   How's da fence?      I mean da knee.  


baldfish said:


> Evening folks
> so boneboy is what made it smell in here
> And Miguel can the the three F blonde cook or what


Rank has it's priviledges


RUTTNBUCK said:


> There ya go..... You almost did it!!
> 
> Bring back the Daily Driveler!!
> 
> Good evening Nick!!.........Hope the knees are on the mend!!


  


rhbama3 said:


> From the archives. This day in history:
> THE DAILY DRIVEL
> 
> rain, morning driveby's, coffee, Snowy up early, brownies(revisited), Scooter's grumpy, schoolgirl Snowy, snacks, Sultan of Slime radio show, Kebo lovefest, visit from Ljay, Kebo shunned, afternoon coffee, Mod Squad Muddy, kebo un-shunned, LLove sick puppy, Comeaux avatar hijinks, Whip crackin' Tuffdawg, MWA, Seth on ignore list(again), St. Patrick's day, Kebo massage offer, leprechauns, pinching, Muddyfoot power trip( T-Bug ain't skeer'd), baldfish fishbum, Mod squad ponders, Cats and peeps.



A moment in history captured for all mankind!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes he is!!
> 
> You find out who your friends are!!.........I know kind of sounds like a country song!!
> 
> Don't feel bad....... I didn't get one either!!



I guess we don't rank..


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I sent him my brunswick stew recipe.  I made a batch tonight.  I think my oldest son just came in and is eating up now. I will be lucky to have any left to take to work tomorrow.



Sounds yummy...you can  me the recipe if you want.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Scooter??


Guess he went the way of 60........errr Sparky......He was one of the good ones!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting sleepyyyyyy . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Guess he went the way of 60........errr Sparky......He was one of the good ones!!



Sparky is still alive and well..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess we don't rank..


I can be kind of rank after cutting/splitting firewood!!........Been a while though!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sparky is still alive and well..


On the GWF!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting sleepyyyyyy . . .


Wake up!!!You have a tank running over!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Alrighty...time to get to work.   Later peeps.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> From the archives. This day in history:
> THE DAILY DRIVEL
> 
> rain, morning driveby's, coffee, Snowy up early, brownies(revisited), Scooter's grumpy, schoolgirl Snowy, snacks, Sultan of Slime radio show, Kebo lovefest, visit from Ljay, Kebo shunned, afternoon coffee, Mod Squad Muddy, kebo un-shunned, LLove sick puppy, Comeaux avatar hijinks, Whip crackin' Tuffdawg, MWA, Seth on ignore list(again), St. Patrick's day, Kebo massage offer, leprechauns, pinching, Muddyfoot power trip( T-Bug ain't skeer'd), baldfish fishbum, Mod squad ponders, Cats and peeps.



Oh my   I'm afraid to go look for the date on that one 

Hope yall have had a goodun! Got me some bebee duckies today 

Hopefully a fairly dry day tomorrow! Got lotsa work to do!   and 12 loads of cows to haul


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh my   I'm afraid to go look for the date on that one
> 
> Hope yall have had a goodun! Got me some bebee duckies today
> 
> Hopefully a fairly dry day tomorrow! Got lotsa work to do!   and 12 loads of cows to haul



60% chance of rain with occasional thunderstorms.

Sorry Sis..


OK, I've got to go do some more DST acclamation. Later folks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs , i like the new avatar.






rhbama3 said:


> I do too, but i don't understand how people are getting them. Everytime i try to use one for an avatar, I get a "you are not allowed to use animated images as an avatar" message.



I dunno, I don't seem to have a problem.........  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't rank..




Gawd, I'm lucky, one group of neighbors is leaving tomorrow & the other set of neighbors got here tonight!
Long weekend, but productive & very much enjoyed, I'll catch ya'll on the flip side!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wake up!!!You have a tank running over!!




Shhhhhhhh, ain't no alarms going off yet . . .





SnowHunter said:


> Oh my   I'm afraid to go look for the date on that one
> 
> Hope yall have had a goodun! Got me some bebee duckies today
> 
> Hopefully a fairly dry day tomorrow! Got lotsa work to do!   and 12 loads of cows to haul






Snowie be a working Cowgal!!


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2011)

hows everyone.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If we hold our breath will you turn into a redhead?



Been there done that, red didn't look good on me lol, goin back brunette as I type now lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh my   I'm afraid to go look for the date on that one
> 
> Hope yall have had a goodun! Got me some bebee duckies today
> 
> Hopefully a fairly dry day tomorrow! Got lotsa work to do!   and 12 loads of cows to haul


*PERK* Ducks?!?!
G'night sista!
Oh, G'nite LilD!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Been there done that, red didn't look good on me lol, goin back brunette as I type now lol





Pics??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *PERK* Ducks?!?!
> G'night sista!
> Oh, G'nite LilD!



G'nite mommy , ill be brunette again in the mornin'!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh my   I'm afraid to go look for the date on that one
> 
> Hope yall have had a goodun! Got me some bebee duckies today
> 
> Hopefully a fairly dry day tomorrow! Got lotsa work to do!   and 12 loads of cows to haul


Yep Bama dug one up from way back!!


Hey Snowy!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 60% chance of rain with occasional thunderstorms.
> 
> Sorry Sis..
> 
> ...


Later Hugh!!



Keebs said:


> I dunno, I don't seem to have a problem.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'night Darlin!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhh, ain't no alarms going off yet . . .


Just trying to give you a heads up!!



slip said:


> hows everyone.


Pretty good  dude!!........Headed for bed!!



lilD1188 said:


> Been there done that, red didn't look good on me lol, goin back brunette as I type now lol


One of those huh!!........Change the hair color like most folks change underwear!!

Long busy day!!.........Tired beyond belief........Good night folks!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds yummy...you can  me the recipe if you want.



I sure will.  Coming right up.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics??



Of what me with red hair? I should either on facebook or cds!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds yummy...you can  me the recipe if you want.



Thanks FFF


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 14, 2011)

you need waders for a Creek


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> you need waders for a Creek





At times . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 60% chance of rain with occasional thunderstorms.
> 
> Sorry Sis..
> 
> ...


Crap  Oh well, Hopefully the chute and catch pen area are dry enough by Thursdayish  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhh, ain't no alarms going off yet . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somethin like that 


slip said:


> hows everyone.


Hey Slip!!! 


Keebs said:


> *PERK* Ducks?!?!
> G'night sista!
> Oh, G'nite LilD!


Yup, picked up 5 Indian Runner ducklings from TSC (The kind that walk upright).. got 24 Pekin eggs in the bator due in a lil over a week 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep Bama dug one up from way back!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...


Hey Mitch  Yup he sure did!

Alright, time for bed. night yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



pass the butter


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Crap  Oh well, Hopefully the chute and catch pen area are dry enough by Thursdayish
> 
> Somethin like that
> 
> ...



nighters snowypekingduckmama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> pass the butter





Eating "light" popcorn, no butter . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eating "light" popcorn, no butter . . .



Eww


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eating "light" popcorn, no butter . . .


 Why don't you just munch on some packing peanuts..

This DST acclamation thing ain't workin real good..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Eww





Tell me about it!!  You gonna come down during duck season this year??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eating "light" popcorn, no butter . . .





slip said:


> Eww



and no salt.     What kind of diet are you on quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> and no salt.     What kind of diet are you on quack?





I dunno, but it ain't working . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why don't you just munch on some packing peanuts..
> 
> This DST acclamation thing ain't workin real good..


They make em out of corn starch.  Check your email.  There is a few more maps for you to look at. I got few more to send. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but it ain't working . . .



Need to borrow my mistress,  Little debbie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They make em out of corn starch.  Check your email.  A few more maps left to look at. I got few more to send.



Well get on it Ptolemy......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> and no salt.     What kind of diet are you on quack?





Well I was hoping to be all thin and hawt looking when I get to see my babies momma in a couple o weeks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I was hoping to be all thin and hawt looking when I get to see my babies momma in a couple o weeks!!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell me about it!!  You gonna come down during duck season this year??



sounds good to me! but i hope you'll have better bait by then than un-butterd and un-salted popcorn....i dont think even a duck would come to that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> sounds good to me! but i hope you'll have better bait by then than un-butterd and un-salted popcorn....i dont think even a duck would come to that.





I am "known" as the "master baiter" in the duck hunting world!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I was hoping to be all thin and hawt looking when I get to see my babies momma in a couple o weeks!!


Going for the little poochie look? huh


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Popcorn is not any good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Going for the little poochie look? huh
> 
> Popcorn is not any good.






That was the plan, guess I'm gonna have to go as "Big Poochie".


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was the plan, guess I'm gonna have to go as "Big Poochie".



I don't think you are. 


It is crash time. . Good night gentlemen.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am "known" as the "master baiter" in the duck hunting world!!



shoulda known....

Nite TLP.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I don't think you are.
> 
> 
> It is crash time. . Good night gentleman.




See ya brother!!




slip said:


> shoulda known....
> 
> Nite TLP.





I'll teach you the ropes, no kidding.  Been doing this a looooong time!!   First thing is, can you shoot a shotgun worth a flip??

BRB, gotta make the cross county run . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty sure i can...never really been tested.

shot 7 or 8 out of the first 10 clay pigeons the first time i tried it though.. but ducks are a heckofa lot faster


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am "known" as the "master baiter" in the duck hunting world!!


Lawd why am I still awake!!, and why did I have to read this!!You know there are some things better left Un -known


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> pretty sure i can...never really been tested.
> 
> shot 7 or 8 out of the first 10 clay pigeons the first time i tried it though.. but ducks are a heckofa lot faster




What I'm trying to say is, if you get put on some ducks and can't hit 'em, it's pretty disheartening.  





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lawd why am I still awake!!, and why did I have to read this!!You know there are some things better left Un -known






Whaaaaaa??  Go to bed grouchy!!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What I'm trying to say is, if you get put on some ducks and can't hit 'em, it's pretty disheartening.



yeah im pretty sure i could hit em...


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

night all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah im pretty sure i could hit em...









slip said:


> night all.




Later lil bro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Knock knock . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Knock knock . . .





Who dat ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dat ??





Hugh . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hugh . . .





Hugh who ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hugh who ??





Hugh can't sleep cause of DST!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2011)

Monday is gone and Tuesday is knocking with DST.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep Bama dug one up from way back!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...




Yup yup sometimes more than that lol


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday is gone and Tuesday is knocking with DST.





lilD1188 said:


> Yup yup sometimes more than that lol



Morning gobble and LilD


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning gobble and LilD



Mornin!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2011)

LilD and jm, good day.


----------



## F14Gunner (Mar 15, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all



morning gunner


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

gruffauggghhhyeaaawwnnnnsmackhmmmm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Mornin!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> LilD and jm, good day.





F14Gunner said:


> Morning all





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning gunner





Miguel Cervantes said:


> gruffauggghhhyeaaawwnnnnsmackhmmmm.



Morning!!!!! morning all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all




Those are some purty pups!!




mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!! morning all





Good Moanin, and good night....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there any heavy petting going on in here this morning???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

Heavens to Mergatroid............ MORNING, (My Monday!)
Got lots to do, ya'll have a good'un!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is there any heavy petting going on in here this morning???





Mebbe . . .


----------



## Jranger (Mar 15, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## baldfish (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is there any heavy petting going on in here this morning???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .



You know Quack is still throwing out bait
one hand on the keyboard and the other well nevermind


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .






Jranger said:


> Mornin folks






baldfish said:


> You know Quack is still throwing out bait
> one hand on the keyboard and the other well nevermind


 and you know this how?!?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> You know Quack is still throwing out bait
> one hand on the keyboard and the other well nevermind



Mornin Slick. How's all the meth heads out in Douglas county doin today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those are some purty pups!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nighty night


BBQBOSS said:


> Is there any heavy petting going on in here this morning???


Quacks here aint he


Keebs said:


> Heavens to Mergatroid............ MORNING, (My Monday!)
> Got lots to do, ya'll have a good'un!!


MOrning gal


Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


morning


Keebs said:


> and you know this how?!?!?!



MY bad i already told you good morning .


----------



## baldfish (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and you know this how?!?!?!



You know Quack as well as I do and u ask that silly question Keebs come on



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Slick. How's all the meth heads out in Douglas county doin today?



I call them Job security


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> You know Quack as well as I do and u ask that silly question Keebs come on
> 
> 
> 
> I call them Job security



Or CQC practice, either way it works for me..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Slick. How's all the meth heads out in Douglas county doin today?



I'm pretty sure we have more meth heads here in Paulding than they do in Douglas.  

Morning Everyone!  Just finished eating me some IHOP pancakes. Perfect comfort food for this nasty morning.


----------



## baldfish (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm pretty sure we have more meth heads here in Paulding than they do in Douglas.
> 
> Morning Everyone!  Just finished eating me some IHOP pancakes. Perfect comfort food for this nasty morning.



You probaly right Blondie but they come for visits and stay at our Hotel for free unless they make bond


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> You know Quack as well as I do and u ask that silly question Keebs come on
> 
> 
> 
> I call them Job security



  I guess there isn't a shortage of them any where.

All the ones I know from over that way are former meth heads.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> You probaly right Blondie but they come for visits and stay at our Hotel for free unless they make bond



This is true!  What I like about Douglas County, is the fact that those Judges over there, don't play!  They don't slap them on the wrists like they do over here.


----------



## baldfish (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I guess there isn't a shortage of them any where.
> 
> All the ones I know from over that way are former meth heads.



Bet I know them


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> This is true!  What I like about Douglas County, is the fact that those Judges over there, don't play!  They don't slap them on the wrists like they do over here.



Cause they are in the pockets of the Pot and Cocaine dealers and are bound and determined to run the competition out of town..

Speaking of Judges being paid off, you hear anything yet??


----------



## baldfish (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause they are in the pockets of the Pot and Cocaine dealers and are bound and determined to run the competition out of town..
> 
> Speaking of Judges being paid off, you hear anything yet??




I'll have to correct you Miguel your wrong on that statement we got very Honorable and Fair Judges in Douglas county


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Bet I know them



I bet you do, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> I'll have to correct you Miguel your wrong on that statement we got very Honorable and Fair Judges in Douglas county



Oops, sorry, I was thinking Carroll County..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> I'll have to correct you Miguel your wrong on that statement we got very Honorable and Fair Judges in Douglas county



Totally agree with this statement.  I think they are awesome.

Once Blake Gammill (sp) was killed, they really started stepping up and enforcing those stiff penalties.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause they are in the pockets of the Pot and Cocaine dealers and are bound and determined to run the competition out of town..
> 
> Speaking of Judges being paid off, you hear anything yet??



No ruling yet.  I think it may be a couple of weeks.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Baldfish, I am sure if you saw my FB friends, you would see some familiar faces.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nighty night
> 
> Quacks here aint he
> 
> ...


 That's ok, g'morning to you again!



baldfish said:


> You know Quack as well as I do and u ask that silly question Keebs come on


Hey now, it's my Monday, gimme a break......... plus, I just HAD to get your reaction!!



fitfabandfree said:


> No ruling yet.  I think it may be a couple of weeks.


Well dang, I know it's nerve racking but still hoping for the best!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Keebs.  It's going to work out for the best.  I am just glad it's almost over.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Morning All


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> You know Quack is still throwing out bait
> one hand on the keyboard and the other well nevermind



Hey Big Sexy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning All



Mornin Creek Wader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2011)

Rainy Mornin' to ya's!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thanks Keebs.  It's going to work out for the best.  I am just glad it's almost over.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning All


Mornin AwsomeAussie!



Jeff C. said:


> Rainy Mornin' to ya's!!!


 Hi Chief!!




MAATTTYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Rainy Mornin' to ya's!!!



Hiya Jethro! 



Keebs said:


> Mornin AwsomeAussie!
> 
> 
> Hi Chief!!
> ...



Hello my sweet Keboluscious.


----------



## baldfish (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Baldfish, I am sure if you saw my FB friends, you would see some familiar faces.



Have not seen u on FB



Keebs said:


> That's ok, g'morning to you again!
> 
> 
> Hey now, it's my Monday, gimme a break......... plus, I just HAD to get your reaction!!
> ...



No breaks for you Keebs you never let me have any



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning All



Moanong 3 leg



BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Big Sexy!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent you a message Baldfish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin AwsomeAussie!
> 
> 
> Hi Chief!!
> ...



Heyyy Keebsy



BBQBOSS said:


> Hiya Jethro!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my sweet Keboluscious.




Howdy BOSS!  Back to ya...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sent you a message Baldfish.



Mornin Fitfabandfresh.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Fitfabandfresh.



Morning Bossy!  Has it stopped raining at your house now?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Bossy!  Has it stopped raining at your house now?



I dont know. I work in Norcross.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hello my sweet Keboluscious.


I needed your guidance on a brisket this weekend.......... I've NEVER cooked one before, part of it went in the crock pot with cabbage, tater's & seasonings...... was YUUMMyyy, BUT the other we sliced up, marinated & I grilled on a wood fire.......... good flavor but tough, I still have some left, any suggestions other than chip it up & eat it?? 



baldfish said:


> No breaks for you Keebs you never let me have any


ppfftt, please, you know I give the popo a wide birth!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dont know. I work in Norcross.



I see!  That's a good drive for ya every day.  I am so glad my commute is only 10-15 minutes.

It's going to be the perfect weekend for cooking up some good meat.  I think I am going to have to find the time to get to Patak's for some good steaks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

Good mornin`, from the smokey plantation country.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Mornin Nic!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Goodness, its wet out there 

Mornin Yall!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, from the smokey plantation country.


Should be some funky picture taking scene's then, huh?
Mornin' Demus!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Mornin Nic!





SnowHunter said:


> Goodness, its wet out there
> 
> Mornin Yall!





Keebs said:


> Should be some funky picture taking scene's then, huh?
> Mornin' Demus!!



Mornin` Ladies! 

They`re burnin` off around here and the whole place smells good.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies!
> 
> They`re burnin` off around here and the whole place smells good.



Mornin Nick! 

Oh... no fair!  

If I wasn't usin the damper rod for a heat lamp hanger, I'd prolly have a small fire goin in the woodstove.. just cuz


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I needed your guidance on a brisket this weekend.......... I've NEVER cooked one before, part of it went in the crock pot with cabbage, tater's & seasonings...... was YUUMMyyy, BUT the other we sliced up, marinated & I grilled on a wood fire.......... good flavor but tough, I still have some left, any suggestions other than chip it up & eat it??
> 
> 
> ppfftt, please, you know I give the popo a wide birth!!



yeah the brisket if the toughest cut of meat out there.  Takes a lot a time to cook it to get it tender.  But the main thing to remember is slice it against the grain to make it tender.  IF you slice it with the grain, you may as well chew boot leather.   

Maybe the best thing to do at this point is chop the tar out of it, throw it in some sauce and cook it down best you can (in the oven or in a covered sauce pan on the stove) and then throw it on a bun for some sammiches.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Goodness, its wet out there
> 
> Mornin Yall!


Mornin Sista!  While you're checking out ducks, look into Ruins (sp), they look like mallards but are fatter & can't fly very far, good egg layers too!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah the brisket if the toughest cut of meat out there.  Takes a lot a time to cook it to get it tender.  But the main thing to remember is slice it against the grain to make it tender.  IF you slice it with the grain, you may as well chew boot leather.
> 
> Maybe the best thing to do at this point is chop the tar out of it, throw it in some sauce and cook it down best you can (in the oven or in a covered sauce pan on the stove) and then throw it on a bun for some sammiches.



 That's what I'll do then! Thanks darlin'!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, from the smokey plantation country.



Morning, i know what you mean , for the last two weeks its been smokey around the house . Enuff that you dont want to open the windows.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista!  While you're checking out ducks, look into Ruins (sp), they look like mallards but are fatter & can't fly very far, good egg layers too!!


Mornin Sista!! 

Rouens..yup, had checked into them.. but was given the Pekin eggs on a farm exchange program, so I we got Pekins instead  And the Runners I got for amusement... here.. they're hilarious watching em run


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i know what you mean , for the last two weeks its been smokey around the house . Enuff that you dont want to open the windows.





I love it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!!
> 
> Rouens..yup, had checked into them.. but was given the Pekin eggs on a farm exchange program, so I we got Pekins instead  And the Runners I got for amusement... here.. they're hilarious watching em run


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Good day to Ye.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Good day to Ye.


 Hiya Slipster!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heyyy yall!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy yall!!!



Well Hello little lady.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy yall!!!



Hey Youngun!!


Man, da' sushi was some kind of good today..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Youngun!!
> 
> 
> Man, da' sushi was some kind of good today..



   I like the sushi bar.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well Hello little lady.



Heyyy!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to Jamaica Mon, Have a Nice Day.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Youngun!!
> 
> 
> Man, da' sushi was some kind of good today..





Heyyy!!


Does any one know if its sposed to rain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy!!
> 
> 
> Does any one know if its sposed to rain?



Ummm, that's all it's been doing here today..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy yall!!!


 'bout time you got up............ 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Youngun!!
> 
> 
> Man, da' sushi was some kind of good today..


did you put WasAbi on yours?!?!?




lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy!!
> Does any one know if its sposed to rain?


Uuuhhh, remind me to give you another link so you'll have it at your finger tips!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, that's all it's been doing here today..


 not down here it ain't!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Slipster!!


how you been keebs?

my turkey hen starting laying a few days ago.
i was starting to wonder if she was a he because of how long it took.


lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy yall!!!



Hello


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> did you put WasAbi on yours?!?!?



Always, and pickled ginger.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> how you been keebs?
> 
> my turkey hen starting laying a few days ago.
> i was starting to wonder if she was a he because of how long it took.
> ...


Izz wore slap out today, Slip, been hooking chains to tree's & pulling them up to make more room for pasture.......... I am too old for that kind of physical labor!!  YEAH on the hen!!  Has she laid one right in front of you yet?!?!
Oh, Slip, meet my daughter, LilD............ I can't take all the blame, she IS her Daddy's Daughter too...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always, and pickled ginger.


I got some fresh ginger from my Mama yesterday......... thought about Snowy's cold remedy stuff with the ginger, so I'm gonna clean some & put up, either freeze or refrig. & then plant some too......... I gotta go study on how to do this............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy!!
> 
> 
> Does any one know if its sposed to rain?


PM sent................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always, and pickled ginger.



Salted sea slugs?


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

_annnnnnd_ its raining again.


first day i've felt half human in almost 3 weeks and i cant even go outside.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Salted sea slugs?


WHAaaa?????????



slip said:


> _annnnnnd_ its raining again.
> 
> 
> first day i've felt half human in almost 3 weeks and i cant even go outside.


 Then you don't NEED to go out just yet!! 
 But I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> _annnnnnd_ its raining again.
> 
> 
> first day i've felt half human in almost 3 weeks and i cant even go outside.



Which half??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Salted sea slugs?



You need to crawl back under your rock.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody!   Enjoying this moisture...fertilized and seeded my lawn Saturday...added Lime too!     Should see some results in a few weeks...hopefully.  I had to rough up the ground 1st so I rode the dirtbike around in circles for awhile...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you got up............
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My phone won't let me view the link lol, and ya its not raining here sunny and windy!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you got up............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of fingers...or lack thereof!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good afternoon everybody!   Enjoying this moisture...fertilized and seeded my lawn Saturday...added Lime too!     Should see some results in a few weeks...hopefully.  I had to rough up the ground 1st so I rode the dirtbike around in circles for awhile...


 Gawd you're a glutton for punishment!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Speaking of fingers...or lack thereof!


 I saw that!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Izz wore slap out today, Slip, been hooking chains to tree's & pulling them up to make more room for pasture.......... I am too old for that kind of physical labor!!  YEAH on the hen!!  Has she laid one right in front of you yet?!?!
> Oh, Slip, meet my daughter, LilD............ I can't take all the blame, she IS her Daddy's Daughter too...............


atleast you'll get some firewood out of the deal




Keebs said:


> WHAaaa?????????
> 
> 
> Then you don't NEED to go out just yet!!
> But I'm glad you're feeling better!


me too. i can hear out of my left ear again mostly...saw a ENT yesterday and she said the hole in the drum is mostly healed up

every other word has been HUH for the last while.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which half??



not sure yet...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Speaking of fingers...or lack thereof!



At least he didn't stick his finger down the barrel!     Saw where a guy did that one time...one time only!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to crawl back under your rock.




I guess, it was not fresh then.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> atleast you'll get some firewood out of the deal
> me too. i can hear out of my left ear again mostly...saw a ENT yesterday and she said the hole in the drum is mostly healed up
> 
> every other word has been HUH for the last while.
> ...


Some, but a lot of it was "pond tree's" - worthless wood, put on a pile to be burned, dead pines that weren't big enough to put in a fire, more honeysuckle vines than you could shake a stick at!
Ouch on the ear drum............ kinda like listening underwater, huh?



boneboy96 said:


> At least he didn't stick his finger down the barrel!     Saw where a guy did that one time...one time only!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Some, but a lot of it was "pond tree's" - worthless wood, put on a pile to be burned, dead pines that weren't big enough to put in a fire, more honeysuckle vines than you could shake a stick at!
> Ouch on the ear drum............ kinda like listening underwater, huh?



yeah it didnt feel to good when it "blew out" in the middle of the night....it woke me up twice..then i sat up and BAM and then it felt better..the pressure just built up and had to go somewhere ... then my ear leaked for a week or two.

MUCH better now after better steroids and antibiotics..but the constant buzz is still there


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Izz wore slap out today, Slip, been hooking chains to tree's & pulling them up to make more room for pasture.......... I am too old for that kind of physical labor!!  YEAH on the hen!!  Has she laid one right in front of you yet?!?!
> Oh, Slip, meet my daughter, LilD............ I can't take all the blame, she IS her Daddy's Daughter too...............



hey hey hey nooowwww, i resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah it didnt feel to good when it "blew out" in the middle of the night....it woke me up twice..then i sat up and BAM and then it felt better..the pressure just built up and had to go somewhere ... then my ear leaked for a week or two.
> 
> MUCH better now after better steroids and antibiotics..but the constant buzz is still there


Dang young'un, that's rough!!  
Hope the buzzin goes away before the carpenter bee's get hard & heavy, I can just see you duckin & divin now!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> how you been keebs?
> 
> my turkey hen starting laying a few days ago.
> i was starting to wonder if she was a he because of how long it took.
> ...



Heyyy Slip!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> hey hey hey nooowwww, i resemble that remark!!!!


Naaawww, ya think??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PM sent................



the rain aint gonna get us  or shouldnt lol......


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, ya think??



bahahahaha


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> the rain aint gonna get us  or shouldnt lol......


Don't look like it....................


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone up for some water skiing?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't look like it....................



thats good it dont need to rain no more lol


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone up for some water skiing?


Sure


lilD1188 said:


> thats good it dont need to rain no more lol



Shhhhhh     This is the cleanest Boneboy has been for weeks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Been a beautiful sunny day , all day here.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh     This is the cleanest Boneboy has been for weeks.



lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone up for some water skiing?


Why not???




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh     This is the cleanest Boneboy has been for weeks.






mudracing101 said:


> Been a beautiful sunny day , all day here.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Been a beautiful sunny day , all day here.



here tooo and it needs to stay that way....


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 15, 2011)

Howdy Folks

Is it friday yet?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Howdy to all!

Hey,Doug - is that a squack in yer avatar?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> Is it friday yet?



Douge...almost there buddy...hang in there!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh     This is the cleanest Boneboy has been for weeks.



I'm going to have to get with Artmom and get some more of her homemade soap!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Howdy to all!
> 
> Hey,Doug - is that a squack in yer avatar?


I think its a squegal



boneboy96 said:


> Douge...almost there buddy...hang in there!


Yall just let me know...


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to have to get with Artmom and get some more of her homemade soap!



Yeah - that's some good soap! Works good and no artificial smelly-good stuff.

Doug,that thar "Squegal" looks plumb _dangerous!_ You be careful - it could put somebody's eye out!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> Is it friday yet?


Close but no cigar!



crackerdave said:


> Howdy to all!
> 
> Hey,Doug - is that a squack in yer avatar?


Hey Dave!!



crackerdave said:


> Yeah - that's some good soap! Works good and no artificial smelly-good stuff.


 Yeah it is!!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Howdy,Miss Keebs!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to have to get with Artmom and get some more of her homemade soap!


.


dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> Is it friday yet?


Howdy douge


crackerdave said:


> Yeah - that's some good soap! Works good and no artificial smelly-good stuff.
> 
> Doug,that thar "Squegal" looks plumb _dangerous!_ You be careful - it could put somebody's eye out!



What ups dave


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> .
> 
> Howdy douge
> 
> ...



Howdy-do,AJ!  You're gonna be a fun daddy

Speakin' of "creek-wadin' : Remember this? Different kind of Creek,though!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Howdy,Miss Keebs!


Glad to see ya stop in!!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Yeah - that's some good soap! Works good and no artificial smelly-good stuff.
> 
> Doug,that thar "Squegal" looks plumb _dangerous!_ You be careful - it could put somebody's eye out!


Gota watch out for these little guys to..


threeleggedpigmy said:


> .
> 
> Howdy douge
> 
> ...


What up Bro


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Howdy-do,AJ!  You're gonna be a fun daddy



Thank you dave,   I just hope Courtney can raise the two of us.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Glad to see ya stop in!!


Glad yer glad!


dougefresh said:


> Gota watch out for these little guys to..View attachment 591254
> What up Bro


Yikes -- his nose is even more bent than _mine!_ Whatcha gonna name that one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

The FFF Brunswick Stew is in da pot on da stove. Instead of jis cheeken I added a good amount of pork left over from this weekend as well. Had to add a little sumpinsumpin to it just as a personal touch. It got 1/4 onion and a good dose of Tiger Sauce..


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank you dave,   I just hope Courtney can raise the two of us.



 I think Miss Courtney is up to the task. Maggie's gonna be jealous,though!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The FFF Brunswick Stew is in da pot on da stove. Instead of jis cheeken I added a good amount of pork left over from this weekend as well. Had to add a little sumpinsumpin to it just as a personal touch. It got 1/4 onion and a good dose of Tiger Sauce..



When do we _eat,_ seen-yore?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> When do we _eat,_ seen-yore?



Bout an hour or so I hope.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank you dave,   I just hope Courtney can raise the two of us.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> The FFF Brunswick Stew is in da pot on da stove. Instead of jis cheeken I added a good amount of pork left over from this weekend as well. Had to add a little sumpinsumpin to it just as a personal touch. It got 1/4 onion and a good dose of Tiger Sauce..


 sounds goooood!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout an hour or so I hope.



Y'know,the ol' cracker-folks put all _kindsa_ critters in their stew - including th' head offa th' hawg!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I think Miss Courtney is up to the task. Maggie's gonna be jealous,though!


and protective. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> The FFF Brunswick Stew is in da pot on da stove. Instead of jis cheeken I added a good amount of pork left over from this weekend as well. Had to add a little sumpinsumpin to it just as a personal touch. It got 1/4 onion and a good dose of Tiger Sauce..



I am hour away,  perfect.



Keebs said:


> sounds goooood!



Dave had me believing, snake hangling was my religion of choice.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 15, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Glad yer glad!
> 
> Yikes -- his nose is even more bent than _mine!_ Whatcha gonna name that one?


Dave



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The FFF Brunswick Stew is in da pot on da stove. Instead of jis cheeken I added a good amount of pork left over from this weekend as well. Had to add a little sumpinsumpin to it just as a personal touch. It got 1/4 onion and a good dose of Tiger Sauce..


Aint nuffin like some good ol stew.


crackerdave said:


> Y'know,the ol' cracker-folks put all _kindsa_ critters in their stew - including th' head offa th' hawg!


Come on my cracker-brother, don't tell them all our secrets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am hour away,  perfect.



Got plenty, come on. I'll have to say, that Tiger Sauce is da bomb. I just snuck a taste and it's gonna be some kind of good. Just enough heat to make your lips tingle and put a bead or two of sweat on your brow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, I aint got runners, I got giant white pekins... these suckers can get 7lbs in 8 weeks


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah,that hot stuff makes my bald sp..... I mean,my _clear hair_ sweat!

Hey,Miss Snowy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, I aint got runners, I got giant white pekins... these suckers can get 7lbs in 8 weeks



Colonel Sanders....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got plenty, come on. I'll have to say, that Tiger Sauce is da bomb. I just snuck a taste and it's gonna be some kind of good. Just enough heat to make your lips tingle and put a bead or two of sweat on your brow.





Hugh, how does it compare to Sriracha? I love that stuff. Might have to try this Tiger Sauce. I see it at Winn Dixie.


Hey folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, how does it compare to Sriracha? I love that stuff. Might have to try this Tiger Sauce. I see it at Winn Dixie.
> 
> 
> Hey folks!



Haven't tried the sriracha yet, but the flavor of the tiger sauce with just the right amount of heat it brings is awesome. I can see this stuff gettin used on some wings in the future.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't tried the sriracha yet, but the flavor of the tiger sauce with just the right amount of heat it brings is awesome. I can see this stuff gettin used on some wings in the future.





Sriracha has a "clean clear heat", if that makes any sense? Matt has tried both, I think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sriracha has a "clean clear heat", if that makes any sense? Matt has tried both, I think.



We'll have to get his expert opinion on the two. Where is that boy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Evenin ya'll!!  Gotta knock out 12 more hrs tonight then off til Saturday!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin ya'll!!  Gotta knock out 12 more hrs tonight then off til Saturday!!


How bout it! 

Howdy y'all, quick drive by to say hello....lots going on
Be back later


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, how does it compare to Sriracha? I love that stuff. Might have to try this Tiger Sauce. I see it at Winn Dixie.
> 
> 
> Hey folks!



Heyyyy unca nic!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyy unca nic!!!





Hello, Donya!


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't tried the sriracha yet, but the flavor of the tiger sauce with just the right amount of heat it brings is awesome. I can see this stuff gettin used on some wings in the future.



Just a quick drive thru from Alabama. Siracha's big in my house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> How bout it!
> 
> Howdy y'all, quick drive by to say hello....lots going on
> Be back later



Hey man!!  Hate you can't make the trip.



lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyy unca nic!!!




Hiya BabyD!!!




Nicodemus said:


> Hello, Donya!





Hey brother Nic!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2011)

Brother Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2011)

Evenin' folks....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2011)

Howdy errybuddy...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey man!!  Hate you can't make the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyy quack!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy errybuddy...





Rain is "supposed" to be gone . . .


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 15, 2011)

buncha idjits!
bought to go fix supper since no one wants to play!

FINE!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> buncha idjits!
> bought to go fix supper since no one wants to play!
> 
> FINE!!!





As he stomps his foot and runs out of the room . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't tried the sriracha yet, but the flavor of the tiger sauce with just the right amount of heat it brings is awesome. I can see this stuff gettin used on some wings in the future.



Did that last night, Bro. I took whole chicken wings and combined half a bottle of Hoison sauce with a liberal shake of garlic powder, and a good squirt of Sriracha in a gallon ziploc bag. Baked at 375 in a foil covered tray for an hour and 15 minutes. Uncovered and poured off the chcicken grease and marinade. Brushed the other half of the Hoison sauce and more sriracha on the wings and baked uncovered for 10 more minutes. We wiped out an entire large package of wings and the girls were fighting over the last one. GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did that last night, Bro. I took whole chicken wings and combined half a bottle of Hoison sauce with a liberal shake of garlic powder, and a good squirt of Sriracha in a gallon ziploc bag. Baked at 375 in a foil covered tray for an hour and 15 minutes. Uncovered and poured off the chcicken grease and marinade. Brushed the other half of the Hoison sauce and more sriracha on the wings and baked uncovered for 10 more minutes. We wiped out an entire large package of wings and the girls were fighting over the last one. GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2011)

Uhm, nevermind. Fishbait just shared your PM with me.   

"Oh, and your wife too  "


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did that last night, Bro. I took whole chicken wings and combined half a bottle of Hoison sauce with a liberal shake of garlic powder, and a good squirt of Sriracha in a gallon ziploc bag. Baked at 375 in a foil covered tray for an hour and 15 minutes. Uncovered and poured off the chcicken grease and marinade. Brushed the other half of the Hoison sauce and more sriracha on the wings and baked uncovered for 10 more minutes. We wiped out an entire large package of wings and the girls were fighting over the last one. GOOD STUFF!!!



Next time grill some wings and when they're done in a sauce pan mix a stick of butter a cup of white cooking wine and a bottle of hooters wing sauce its like a orangy color and pour over the wings n coat them really good or u could use the honey bar b que flavor either one is really good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>





I'd like to thump dat cat right between the eyes . . .


----------



## Otis (Mar 15, 2011)

Watching gangland.....recon what kind of gang we could make out of the drivlers? Who would be the leader? weapon of choice?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm, nevermind. Fishbait just shared your PM with me.
> 
> "Oh, and your wife too  "


 


lilD1188 said:


> Next time grill some wings and when they're done in a sauce pan mix a stick of butter a cup of white cooking wine and a bottle of hooters wing sauce its like a orangy color and pour over the wings n coat them really good or u could use the honey bar b que flavor either one is really good



The grill i had is 5 feet under in the Lee County landfill. I need to get a new one.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



is that a cat? its freaking creepy what ever it is.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> is that a cat? its freaking creepy what ever it is.



thread killer..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>




 Ë™lol llÉ�q-ÊŽÉŸood Ç�Ä±Ê‡ooÊ‡É�d-Ç�Ä±Ê‡nÉ” Ç�É¥Ê‡ uo uÄ±ÊžÉ”Ä±d Ê‡Ä±nb llÉ�ÊŽ puÉ�

 Ë™É�ÊŽ sÊŒnÊ� llÄ±Ê‡s Ä± ¡ooÊ�-Ê‡É¹Ç�qqoÊ� ÊŽÉ�Êžo s,Ê‡Ä±


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ë™lol llÉ�q-ÊŽÉŸood Ç�Ä±Ê‡ooÊ‡É�d-Ç�Ä±Ê‡nÉ” Ç�É¥Ê‡ uo uÄ±ÊžÉ”Ä±d Ê‡Ä±nb llÉ�ÊŽ puÉ�
> 
> Ë™É�ÊŽ sÊŒnÊ� llÄ±Ê‡s Ä± ¡ooÊ�-Ê‡É¹Ç�qqoÊ� ÊŽÉ�Êžo s,Ê‡Ä±



my neck hurts now. thanks.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 15, 2011)

Howdy folks.  Just stopping in for a few.  Trying to stay up just a little bit longer so I don't wake up in the middle of the night.  I have an evil internal clock that won't allow me to sleep more than 6 hrs.

Miguel... I am glad the brunswick stew recipe turned out good for you!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> thread killer..






turtlebug said:


> Ë™lol llÉ�q-ÊŽÉŸood Ç�Ä±Ê‡ooÊ‡É�d-Ç�Ä±Ê‡nÉ” Ç�É¥Ê‡ uo uÄ±ÊžÉ”Ä±d Ê‡Ä±nb llÉ�ÊŽ puÉ�
> 
> Ë™É�ÊŽ sÊŒnÊ� llÄ±Ê‡s Ä± ¡ooÊ�-Ê‡É¹Ç�qqoÊ� ÊŽÉ�Êžo s,Ê‡Ä±


 How'dyoudothat?!?!?!?



slip said:


> my neck hurts now. thanks.


Hurt my wrists turning the laptop upside down to read it!



fitfabandfree said:


> Howdy folks.  Just stopping in for a few.  Trying to stay up just a little bit longer so I don't wake up in the middle of the night.  I have an evil internal clock that won't allow me to sleep more than 6 hrs.
> 
> Miguel... I am glad the brunswick stew recipe turned out good for you!


Wish I could make it on 6............ I need way more now a days! but don't get it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

Stoopid rain . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How'dyoudothat?!?!?!?





¿Ê‡É�É¥Ê� op Ä± p,Ê�oÉ¥  





















































www.typeupsidedown.com


----------



## baldfish (Mar 15, 2011)

Windowlickers


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid rain . . .



Hush. its to early in the year to be bad talking rain.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid rain . . .


Want to share my underrella???



turtlebug said:


> ¿Ê‡É�É¥Ê� op Ä± p,Ê�oÉ¥
> www.typeupsidedown.com


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Windowlickers


you got the back seat window again, huh?



slip said:


> Hush. its to early in the year to be bad talking rain.


 git'em Moppett, git'em!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am "known" as the "master baiter" in the duck hunting world!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid rain . . .




Stoopid rain knocked out the internet for about an hour!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Hush. its to early in the year to be bad talking rain.




Don't you shush me boy, I'll put 5 upside yo head!!




Keebs said:


> Want to share my underrella???





Why yes, yes I would !!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Stoopid rain knocked out the internet for about an hour!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!





Whatcha rolling yo eyes for??


Evening Mitch!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha rolling yo eyes for??
> 
> 
> Evening Mitch!!


One hand on the keyboard!!

Evening!!............Been along day!!.........In meetings for most of it!!............Glad I wasn't the point of concern for those meetings!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

"I shot myself in the hand" . . .


IDJIT!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Stoopid rain knocked out the internet for about an hour!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!


Good evenin!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Why yes, yes I would !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One hand on the keyboard!!
> 
> Evening!!............Been along day!!.........In meetings for most of it!!............Glad I wasn't the point of concern for those meetings!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> "I shot myself in the hand" . . .
> 
> 
> IDJIT!!!


Hey now, easy there boys, accidents DO happen!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright the connection is way too slow!!!............May be the weather..........May be Woody's server??........I'm going to call it a night!!..........Good night folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, easy there boys, accidents DO happen!!



With these two,  everytime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> With these two,  everytime.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright the connection is way too slow!!!............May be the weather..........May be Woody's server??........I'm going to call it a night!!..........Good night folks!!


 Sweet Dreams, Rutt.............. think I'm calling it a night too!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> With these two,  everytime.





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet dreams you two!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

8 more hours to go then off til Saturday night!!  Whoooot!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> With these two,  everytime.



Hush it you Jack Legged 
Aussie!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> With these two,  everytime.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hush it you Jack Legged
> Aussie!!





Heyyyyy Mitch!!  Looks like you got put in da same boat as me!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 more hours to go then off til Saturday night!!  Whoooot!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hush it you Jack Legged
> Aussie!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyy Mitch!!  Looks like you got put in da same boat as me!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>






Grrrrrr, can't see it at work.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr, can't see it at work.



See if this loads.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> With these two,  everytime.



I'm pleased to say that so far, i have NOT shot myself yet.

unless a staple gun or nail gun count.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> See if this loads.









rhbama3 said:


> I'm pleased to say that so far, i have NOT shot myself yet.
> 
> unless a staple gun or nail gun count.





Wish I had a dolla for everytime I ever cut myself . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm pleased to say that so far, i have NOT shot myself yet.
> 
> unless a staple gun or nail gun count.



the only thing i've ever shot by accident was my floor with a paint ball gun.

i got away with it too, kept a rug in that spot til we moved out and....no one ever knew.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2011)

night, ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!



Night Robert,  



 I shot myself in the hand with a staple gun once.  I know that feeling.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> the only thing i've ever shot by accident was my floor with a paint ball gun.
> 
> i got away with it too, kept a rug in that spot til we moved out and....no one ever knew.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2011)

slip said:


> the only thing i've ever shot by accident was my floor with a paint ball gun.
> 
> i got away with it too, kept a rug in that spot til we moved out and....no one ever knew.





Hooked On Quack said:


>



What color was the paintball?


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What color was the paintball?



orange.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

slip said:


> orange.



That and the red will stain just about everything.

Good night all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

HA!!  I win!!  Last one up!!


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HA!!  I win!!  Last one up!!



huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

slip said:


> huh?





Grrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

I wanna talk about meeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  mememememememememe!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

¡ÊŽÉ�p dÉ¯nÉ¥ s,Ê‡Ä±Ë™Ë™Ë™ÊŽpoqÊŽÉ¹Ç�ÊŒÇ� ÆƒuÄ±uÉ¹oÉ¯ pooÆƒ


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ¡ÊŽÉ�p dÉ¯nÉ¥ s,Ê‡Ä±Ë™Ë™Ë™ÊŽpoqÊŽÉ¹Ç�ÊŒÇ� ÆƒuÄ±uÉ¹oÉ¯ pooÆƒ



oh yes it is.   but it is only uphill the first half of the trip.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 16, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

Top 'o the morning to all my fine leg humpers!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2011)

Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> oh yes it is.   but it is only uphill the first half of the trip.


morning , hump day


Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


Morning


BBQBOSS said:


> Top 'o the morning to all my fine leg humpers!



Leg humpers, hump day , its all good , morning And morning to the rest of  the idjitz that aint made it here yet!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!!



Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

Pfffffffffffft. . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft. . . .



Keep yo gas to yerself! 

Mornin big sexy.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 16, 2011)

Morning!  Just a quick fly by this morning.  We have visitors coming from Corporate today.  I need to be on my best behavior!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks




Hiya bro!!




SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!!




Mmmmmmmmmm, you sexy thang you. . . 





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning



Hey ya , muddrunner . . .




BBQBOSS said:


> Keep yo gas to yerself!
> 
> Mornin big sexy.






Hey bigguy, looking forward to the next couple o weeks!!  I get to see "my Jess" and my babies Momma Courtney!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!  Just a quick fly by this morning.  We have visitors coming from Corporate today.  I need to be on my best behavior!





Best of luck to ya gal !!! (when corporate comes down from France, I/they make me do a disappering act)...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whole lotta swangin gonna be going on!  Ima bring my ceiling swing for us!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best of luck to ya gal !!! (when corporate comes down from France, I/they make me do a disappering act)...



They need me here.  I am the only one who knows how to run this place.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


MOrning Jranger


boneboy96 said:


> ¡ÊŽÉ�p dÉ¯nÉ¥ s,Ê‡Ä±Ë™Ë™Ë™ÊŽpoqÊŽÉ¹Ç�ÊŒÇ� ÆƒuÄ±uÉ¹oÉ¯ pooÆƒ


I see your day is heading in the right direction, Morning BOB


gobbleinwoods said:


> oh yes it is.   but it is only uphill the first half of the trip.


NOw to roll down the other side,  Mornong GIW


BBQBOSS said:


> Top 'o the morning to all my fine leg humpers!


Yes  Morning Boss.


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!!


MOrning Snowy 


mudracing101 said:


> morning , hump day
> 
> Morning
> 
> ...


Morning MUD 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft. . . .


Bless you, 


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!  Just a quick fly by this morning.  We have visitors coming from Corporate today.  I need to be on my best behavior!



Good luck and good morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whole lotta swangin gonna be going on!  Ima bring my ceiling swing for us!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning


Mernin! 



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!  Just a quick fly by this morning.  We have visitors coming from Corporate today.  I need to be on my best behavior!


Behave!!   



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Quacker  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> MOrning Jranger
> 
> I see your day is heading in the right direction, Morning BOB
> 
> ...


Mornin AJ! 


Yup, its official, hotwire doesn't like us... cows walked right through it and now ones wallerin round the front yard  Rotten heifer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay bro's and sistas, gotta crash!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay bro's and sistas, gotta crash!



Nighty night sexyback.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡sÉ¹Ç�pÉ�Ê� ÊžÇ�Ç�É¹É” ooooooooolllllÇ�Ç�Ç�É¥


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

Man sitting at home on the verandah with his wife and he says, "I love you."


 She asks, "Is that you or the beer talking?"


 He replies, "It's me............. talking to the beer."


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Woman sitting at home on the verandah with her husband and she says, "I love you."
> 
> 
> *he* asks, "Is that you or the beer talking?"
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man sitting at home on the verandah with his wife and he says, "I love you."
> 
> 
> She asks, "Is that you or the beer talking?"
> ...





Keebs said:


>



Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡sÉ¹Ç�pÉ�Ê� ÊžÇ�Ç�É¹É” ooooooooolllllÇ�Ç�Ç�É¥



uuhhmmmm, roll over


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡sÉ¹Ç�pÉ�Ê� ÊžÇ�Ç�É¹É” ooooooooolllllÇ�Ç�Ç�É¥


Good Morning


BBQBOSS said:


> Man sitting at home on the verandah with his wife and he says, "I love you."
> 
> 
> She asks, "Is that you or the beer talking?"
> ...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay bro's and sistas, gotta crash!



I need to as well....
3 hrs of sleep just doesn't cut it anymore...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

Mornin' Folks!!! 

Too many duties around here lately....don't seem to be makin much headway either.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 16, 2011)

Back in the saddle again, keeping the folks in Crimanole county GA safe.


Hows life treating everyone today ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


¡uÄ±uÉ¹Ç�É¯



mudracing101 said:


> uuhhmmmm, roll over


¡ÊŽÊ�Ê�os 'sssdddooo
This better?!?!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning


Hiya HawtAussieDaddy!



Jranger said:


> I need to as well....
> 3 hrs of sleep just doesn't cut it anymore...


 Ouch, no, that ain't quiet enough!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!
> 
> Too many duties around here lately....don't seem to be makin much headway either.


Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™ÊŽÉ�Ê�É� ÊžlÉ�Ê� & Ê‡Ä± uo Ç�Ç�d 'Ç�Ç�É¥Ç�Ç�É¥ Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™Ë™uÇ�É¥Ê‡ sÆƒop É�p Ç�ÊžÄ±l op 'llÇ�Ê�


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs, I'm starting on your holster tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Back in the saddle again, keeping the folks in Crimanole county GA safe.
> 
> 
> Hows life treating everyone today ?


Hiya Duke!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Keebs, I'm starting on your holster tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ¡uÄ±uÉ¹Ç�É¯
> 
> 
> ¡ÊŽÊ�Ê�os 'sssdddooo
> ...




 That's the problem....I already did that, and now I'm upside down on my honey-doo list


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the problem....I already did that, and now I'm upside down on my honey-doo list


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




All right, back to work!! Catch y'all later


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right, back to work!! Catch y'all later


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

Cracker Barrel, here i come.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cracker Barrel, here i come.



Yummy , hashbrown casserole


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yummy , hashbrown casserole



chicken fried chicken with gravy, green beans, mashed taters n gravy, fried okry, corn muffins and sweet tea.  Yeah c'mon.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 16, 2011)

Ohh man....Chili dog from Martins X2...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 16, 2011)

Leftover Brunswick stew here!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Home grilled hamburger, hot & spicy BBQ chips & tater salad...........


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!  Just a quick fly by this morning.  We have visitors coming from Corporate today.  I need to be on my best behavior!


Well don't wear the hat then!  


fitfabandfree said:


> Leftover Brunswick stew here!


He left you some?   


Keebs said:


> Home grilled hamburger, hot & spicy BBQ chips & tater salad...........


   Ham & PepperJack on Rye here...Raspberry Iced Tea.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 16, 2011)

Left over country fried steak , club crackers and roasted red pepper hummus !


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Left over country fried steak , club crackers and roasted red pepper hummus !


what is this hummus you speak of & is it legal for soga folks to even be in it's presence????????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what is this hummus you speak of & is it legal for soga folks to even be in it's presence????????



Hummus is just chick peas ground up with olive oil, tahini, garlic, lemon juice and flavors of your choice. GOOD STUFF


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cracker Barrel, here i come.



Today I had a smart one's chicken parmigian. YUCK

The chicken breast was like a miniature hockey puck. No wonder it makes you loose weight.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Home grilled hamburger, hot & spicy BBQ chips & tater salad...........




Cheese toast n jelly


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Cheese toast n jelly



Poor thing  3 piece Captain D's over here!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Poor thing  3 piece Captain D's over here!



Lucky!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well don't wear the hat then!
> 
> He left you some?
> 
> Ham & PepperJack on Rye here...Raspberry Iced Tea.



I put some in a separate container and hid it so I could bring it with me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I put some in a separate container and hid it so I could bring it with me.



LOL...I do that also when I have any take home from eating out.  If I don't hide it, my son will eat it for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hummus is just chick peas ground up with olive oil, tahini, garlic, lemon juice and flavors of your choice. GOOD STUFF


Hhhmmmm, might have to give it a whirl for you two guys to like it!



lilD1188 said:


> Cheese toast n jelly


better'n nuttin............


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Left over country fried steak , club crackers and roasted red pepper hummus !





Sterlo58 said:


> Today I had a smart one's chicken parmigian. YUCK
> 
> The chicken breast was like a miniature hockey puck. No wonder it makes you loose weight.





lilD1188 said:


> Cheese toast n jelly





mudracing101 said:


> Poor thing  3 piece Captain D's over here!


My can of Chef boy ar dee Beefaroni was just sooo good! not...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My can of Chef boy ar dee Beefaroni was just sooo good! not...


But Wobert, you're good eating days far out weigh your not-so-good eating days!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 16, 2011)

Corporate man is gone.... boss is leaving soon, and they will not return for a week.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

I need a belly rub and a foot massage.  Any takers????


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Corporate man is gone.... boss is leaving soon, and they will not return for a week.



Party!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need a belly rub and a foot massage.  Any takers????



QUACK?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> QUACK?



Im tired of quacks rough hands.  I need some soft, smooth, non-calloused hands.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmm, might have to give it a whirl for you two guys to like it!
> 
> 
> better'n nuttin............



Ya butt its not lastin lol specially chasin foxie n rage around


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Ya butt its not lastin lol specially chasin foxie n rage around



Why's your butt chasin foxes??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im tired of quacks rough hands.  I need some soft, smooth, non-calloused hands.


Boneboy has soft hands.

don't ask me how I know


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why's your butt chasin foxes??



Not foxes, foxie my Australian Cattle Dog/blue heeler  lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy has soft hands.
> 
> don't ask me how I know



Yes, he does. His skin is radiant too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

Check out ol' metal mouth..
He just got the uppers done today, and in 6 months he goes back to get the lowers done.


I told him that in future soccer games he will be wearing a mouth piece. He responded with, "but other kids with braces don't wear them!!!". I responded with, "we can play this one of two ways. When you get hit in the mouth with the soccer ball you can pay the price of the pain and blood, as well as the price of the repair at the Orthodontist, or you can consider us not as ignorant as your buddies parent's and not risk it." He's still thinkin on that one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out ol' metal mouth..
> He just got the uppers done today, and in 6 months he goes back to get the lowers done.
> View attachment 591468



been there, done that, with both girls. The results are worth it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy has soft hands.
> 
> don't ask me how I know





rhbama3 said:


> Yes, he does. His skin is radiant too.


slowly backing OUT of the room...........................



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out ol' metal mouth..
> He just got the uppers done today, and in 6 months he goes back to get the lowers done.
> View attachment 591468


 Helllooo cutie-pa-tootie!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Cheese toast n jelly



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!




BBQBOSS said:


> I need a belly rub and a foot massage.  Any takers????










boneboy96 said:


> QUACK?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> slowly backing OUT of the room...........................
> 
> 
> Helllooo cutie-pa-tootie!!



get your wittle hiney back in here!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, he does. His skin is radiant too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> get your wittle hiney back in here!


 like I'd leave this bunch "un-attended"!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


>


whut? 


Keebs said:


> like I'd leave this bunch "un-attended"!!



are you saying we need supervision?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like I'd leave this bunch "un-attended"!!



Somebody needs to be here to keep this zoo crew in line.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody needs to be here to keep this zoo crew in line.



Well, a chainsaw wielding, ax swingin', tractor ridin',  horse/chicken/goat/duck raising, former school bus driving hawtie oughta do the trick.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 16, 2011)

The bossman done went home, I'm not next out, and its time to make Keebs a holster...

Tune in later for the photos.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!



Heyyyyyyy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like I'd leave this bunch "un-attended"!!



sure am glad you will be attending to me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need a belly rub and a foot massage.  Any takers????





boneboy96 said:


> QUACK?





BBQBOSS said:


> Im tired of quacks rough hands.  I need some soft, smooth, non-calloused hands.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy has soft hands.
> 
> don't ask me how I know


 


rhbama3 said:


> Yes, he does. His skin is radiant too.


 


Keebs said:


> slowly backing OUT of the room...........................
> 
> 
> Helllooo cutie-pa-tootie!!


Get back in here!  


rhbama3 said:


> get your wittle hiney back in here!





Keebs said:


> like I'd leave this bunch "un-attended"!!





rhbama3 said:


> whut?
> 
> 
> are you saying we need supervision?





Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody needs to be here to keep this zoo crew in line.


 


rhbama3 said:


> Well, a chainsaw wielding, ax swingin', tractor ridin',  horse/chicken/goat/duck raising, former school bus driving hawtie oughta do the trick.


 


gobbleinwoods said:


> sure am glad you will be attending to me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out ol' metal mouth..
> He just got the uppers done today, and in 6 months he goes back to get the lowers done.
> 
> 
> I told him that in future soccer games he will be wearing a mouth piece. He responded with, "but other kids with braces don't wear them!!!". I responded with, "we can play this one of two ways. When you get hit in the mouth with the soccer ball you can pay the price of the pain and blood, as well as the price of the repair at the Orthodontist, or you can consider us not as ignorant as your buddies parent's and not risk it." He's still thinkin on that one.



Both my son and daughter have had braces 2X each.   I swore up and down I was gonna knock out his teeth if I hadn't invested all those thousands of dollars into his mouth already!~


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

Who said it's too early to drank . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who said it's too early to drank . . .





Kill the fattest hog, cook every bean in the county, open up a gallon jug of your finest, throw the cap away...








And we will have us a stomp down drag out good time!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who said it's too early to drank . . .



Impossible...it has to be beer-thirty somewhere!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who said it's too early to drank . . .



quit chattin' with my wife on FB, ya heathen!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quit chattin' with my wife on FB, ya heathen!!!



oooooooohhhhh, Im tellin Jessica that you cheatin on  her, Quack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> oooooooohhhhh, Im tellin Jessica that you cheatin on  her, Quack.



oh no! you too? 

Now i gotta cook a seafood supper to gain ground back. 
Thinking baked red snapper with crabmeat/shrimp stuffing, sauteed triggerfish fillets, broccoli and cheese,
and crescent rolls. Yeah, that oughta do it....


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh no! you too?
> 
> Now i gotta cook a seafood supper to gain ground back.
> Thinking baked red snapper with crabmeat/shrimp stuffing, sauteed triggerfish fillets, broccoli and cheese,
> and crescent rolls. Yeah, that oughta do it....



Need a food sampler?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh no! you too?
> 
> Now i gotta cook a seafood supper to gain ground back.
> Thinking baked red snapper with crabmeat/shrimp stuffing, sauteed triggerfish fillets, broccoli and cheese,
> and crescent rolls. Yeah, that oughta do it....



im just trying to get rid of mine.  IF Quack would just come pick her up, it'd be all good!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quit chattin' with my wife on FB, ya heathen!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> oooooooohhhhh, Im tellin Jessica that you cheatin on  her, Quack.





What can I say???  Once you go "Quack" ya can't go back . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What can I say???  Once you go "Quack" ya can't go back . . .



So you're cheating on me now huh?     

I'm not chatting wif you eeeeeeny more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So you're cheating on me now huh?
> 
> I'm not chatting wif you eeeeeeny more.



Bugsy!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!



Hi Wobbert-Woo!  Love of my hog-killin life buddy.  


Yall be on alert. If things don't start shaping up, I'm gonna be throwin one heck of a turtle-tantrum-fit.  (Nothing too major, school, teacher, work, county....  )

Okay, back to my horrible attempt at pan seared, citrus grill, butter sauce chicken.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi Wobbert-Woo!  Love of my hog-killin life buddy.
> 
> 
> Yall be on alert. If things don't start shaping up, I'm gonna be throwin one heck of a turtle-tantrum-fit.  (Nothing too major, school, teacher, work, county....  )
> ...



I don't know if Fishbait should look foward to supper or run for his life!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 16, 2011)

Yall be on alert. If things don't start shaping up, I'm gonna be throwin one heck of a turtle-tantrum-fit.  (Nothing too major, school, teacher, work, county....  )


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi folks!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi folks!!!




What's up Jeff?   Crappie are biting for sure!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heyyy yall!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> What's up Jeff?   Crappie are biting for sure!



Hey Lane!!! Where you been going?? I've caught a few



lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy yall!!!



Heyyyyy lilD!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff, Jackson Sunday.    Black head/chartruse tail tubes.


Comcast is coming tommorrow to install a new line. It's been down a couple of days. I'm able to connect once in a while. I can reply to a thread, but I might be knocked off ay any time.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Lane!!! Where you been going?? I've caught a few
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyyy lilD!!!



Heyyyyy Jeff!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2011)

What to fix for supper.......hhhmmmmm. Gotta call Popa John's....be back later.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh Keebs .... OH KEEBS... KEEBS !!!


Made a little something fer you...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Jeff, Jackson Sunday.    Black head/chartruse tail tubes.
> 
> 
> Comcast is coming tommorrow to install a new line. It's been down a couple of days. I'm able to connect once in a while. I can reply to a thread, but I might be knocked off ay any time.



Gotcha bud...yep that's what we've been using also, thanks Lane!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha bud...yep that's what we've been using also, thanks Lane!!!



I'm headed to Montgomery as soon as i can get off Friday. Weather should be beautiful and my brother in law says the crappie are hitting as well as the spotted bass. Should have a cooler full by Sunday morning, a freezer full by Sunday evening, and then i can concentrate on turkey season.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to Montgomery as soon as i can get off Friday. Weather should be beautiful and my brother in law says the crappie are hitting as well as the spotted bass. Should have a cooler full by Sunday morning, a freezer full by Sunday evening, and then i can concentrate on turkey season.



Whens turkey season!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Whens turkey season!!



i ain't telling ya! 















Starts Saturday the 26th.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to Montgomery as soon as i can get off Friday. Weather should be beautiful and my brother in law says the crappie are hitting as well as the spotted bass. Should have a cooler full by Sunday morning, a freezer full by Sunday evening, and then i can concentrate on turkey season.






 Hey, Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.

Isn't it supposed to rain this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to Montgomery as soon as i can get off Friday. Weather should be beautiful and my brother in law says the crappie are hitting as well as the spotted bass. Should have a cooler full by Sunday morning, a freezer full by Sunday evening, and then i can concentrate on turkey season.



Woooohoooo!!! Glad to hear you're getting to go back so soon....hopefully things will work out better this time around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Woooohoooo!!! Glad to hear you're getting to go back so soon....hopefully things will work out better this time around.



I can't wait to try out the new minnowhead jigs i tied last week. That narrow head should work nicely on 1/32 oz. jigs allowing them to fall as deep as a 1/16th oz. roundhead while still slow enough to stay in the strike column. That Humminbird is gonna get a workout too!


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2011)

oh man whata day.



sup folks.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to Montgomery as soon as i can get off Friday. Weather should be beautiful and my brother in law says the crappie are hitting as well as the spotted bass. Should have a cooler full by Sunday morning, a freezer full by Sunday evening, and then i can concentrate on turkey season.



It will be interesting to see what the cosmic conspiracy has in store for you this weekend. You know that something will happen to keep you from catching anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't wait to try out the new minnowhead jigs i tied last week. That narrow head should work nicely on 1/32 oz. jigs allowing them to fall as deep as a 1/16th oz. roundhead while still slow enough to stay in the strike column. That Humminbird is gonna get a workout too!



Yessir...you should tear'em up 

I've got another County Res. that's NOT open to the public year round(only about 6 weekends in spring). First weekend is April 9-10th, and you have to be a co. resident with a season pass to get in....can't wait for that.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

slip said:


> oh man whata day.
> 
> 
> 
> sup folks.



Hey slip!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i ain't telling ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I always forget it -mainly keep up with deer season lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

Howdy folks. It's a laugh a minute around here as we discover words that Colin can no longer enunciate properly.
Cotton swabs is now cotton thwabs...


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Starts Saturday the 26th.


10 days!!!







lilD1188 said:


> Hey slip!



Howdy


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bbl.... American Idols on lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

slip said:


> oh man whata day.
> 
> 
> 
> sup folks.



Howdy slipster!!



Bubbette said:


> It will be interesting to see what the cosmic conspiracy has in store for you this weekend. You know that something will happen to keep you from catching anything.





Naw...even those of us that normally waller in the cosmic conspiracy syndrome, find a way to defy it occasionally


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy folks. It's a laugh a minute around here as we discover words that Colin can no longer enunciate properly.
> Cotton swabs is now cotton thwabs...






I remember those days!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i ain't telling ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them Thunder chickens been tearin it up the last three mornings............I've heard 3-4 different birds gobbling while walking Tucker before work


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Bbl.... American Idols on lol



And that's why I logged in


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> And that's why I logged in



Hey hey hey now don't be dissin' on the idol, lol


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hey hey hey now don't be dissin' on the idol, lol



I am not trying to be dissin,  I trying to be misssin the idol.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am not trying to be dissin,  I trying to be misssin the idol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am not trying to be dissin,  I trying to be misssin the idol.



The should call it American Idull...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am not trying to be dissin,  I trying to be misssin the idol.



U should watch it there's 6 good ones on there 2 country singers 1 from georgia (lauren alaina) and 1 from nc (scotty mccreery)


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 16, 2011)

bbbbbbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Hey hey hey now don't be dissin' on the idol, lol





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am not trying to be dissin,  I trying to be misssin the idol.


I avoid it all costs!!..........The intro music was old after the first season!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> U should watch it there's 6 good ones on there 2 country singers 1 from georgia (lauren alaina) and 1 from nc (scotty mccreery)



as I've said before, I'd rather be in a bassboat dodging icebergs  in the Bering Sea right now than watch Americon Idol. Besides, only the first auditions are worth watching for the wrecks.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I avoid it all costs!!..........The intro music was old after the first season!!



Ya it does get annoying lol but the judges are wayyy better steven tyler & jennifer lopez & randy jackson, and the talent is wayy better than in yrs b4


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Ya it does get annoying lol but the judges are wayyy better steven tyler & jennifer lopez & randy jackson, and the talent is wayy better than in yrs b4


Only half of each episode is worth watching!!!..........Too much fluff, and dragging it out for effect!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> as I've said before, I'd rather be in a bassboat dodging icebergs  in the Bering Sea right now than watch Americon Idol. Besides, only the first auditions are worth watching for the wrecks.



Lol I like it for the talent they find!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only half of each episode is worth watching!!!..........Too much fluff, and dragging it out for effect!!



So YOU DO watch it!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Only half of each episode is worth watching!!!..........Too much fluff, and dragging it out for effect!!



Ya they should let them just sing n be done with it but they're after ratings


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So YOU DO watch it!


Not since the first season!!.............Watch it Possum Boy!!.........I'll come dump a wheelbarrow full of leaves in your Koi pond!!



lilD1188 said:


> Ya they should let them just sing n be done with it but they're after ratings


Ding Ding Ding we have a weiner!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not since the first season!!
> 
> Ding Ding Ding we have a weiner!!




when the get a gal on there that looks and sings as good as Faith Hill I'll watch it. Plus, Survivor has much more talent walking around on it...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd just as soon watch goats mating as AI myself. 'Sup, folks?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> when the get a gal on there that looks and sings as good as Faith Hill I'll watch it. Plus, Survivor has much more talent walking around on it...


Talent........Or eye candy??...........Lawd I'm gonna go blind!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd just as soon watch goats mating as AI myself. 'Sup, folks?



watching "Justified" and eating a bear claw from Atlanta Bread Co. Excellent way to spend an evening!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd just as soon watch goats mating as AI myself. 'Sup, folks?



How's it goin Goatman??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

It's goin'.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd just as soon watch goats mating as AI myself. 'Sup, folks?


Whasup Hillbilly??........Rough talked any Bigfeets lately??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Naw, been tryin' to quit....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> when the get a gal on there that looks and sings as good as Faith Hill I'll watch it. Plus, Survivor has much more talent walking around on it...



Then ud like lauren alaina 16 year old from rossville georgia even sick she could give faith a run for her money lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Then ud like lauren alaina 16 year old from rossville georgia even sick she could give faith a run for her money lol



I don't think sooooooo.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

I just can't get into the glorified karaoke. I been watching that show on Animal Planet about the fellers wadin' around grabblin' catfish with their hands.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just can't get into the glorified karaoke.



I hear ya'. Now a Bigfeets talent contest is one I'd watch..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe a bigfeets calling contest.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Naw, been tryin' to quit....


I was wondering if them black panthers had them runned off or what??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe a bigfeets calling contest.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was wondering if them black panthers had them runned off or what??



Someone needs to resurrect that thread..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hear ya'. Now a Bigfeets talent contest is one I'd watch..





NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe a bigfeets calling contest.


So who makes the best Bigfeets call??..........Has Primos got into this game yet??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

> Someone needs to resurrect that thread..



Which one-the bigfeets? There will be ten more "is this fox/bobcat/deer/cow/coyote really a panther?" threads in the Trail Camera Forum every month.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So who makes the best Bigfeets call??..........Has Primos got into this game yet??



Maybe Primo's makes a Bigfeets can.



NCHillbilly said:


> Which one-the bigfeets? There will be ten more "is this fox/bobcat/deer/cow really a panther" threads in the Trail Camera Forum every month.



Well!!! Post up your trail cam pics askin,,,,,,,,,,,,,is this a Bigfeets????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe Primo's makes a Bigfeets can.


 Yep-you turn it upside down and it makes a sound like an owl hollerin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So who makes the best Bigfeets call??..........Has Primos got into this game yet??




Hay....you may be onto something their I meen if you can sale pet roks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

When they start sailing them, I'll bee rite they're in lion weighting too get mine..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> When they start sailing them, I'll bee rite they're in lion weighting too get mine..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe a bigfeets calling contest.


Maybe we could have aliens do the judging!!!.........I think they are the............Wait a minute.........Maybe Bigfeets are aliens??.........That could explain..........Nevermind!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe Primo's makes a Bigfeets can.


That would make it easier for us simple minded folks to call up a bigfeets!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I better go hit the sack-5:00 comes early and who knows how many bigfeets will wake me up messin' with my dogs in the middle of the night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I better go hit the sack-5:00 comes early and who knows how many bigfeets will wake me up messin' with my dogs in the middle of the night.



Later Goatman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

nchillbilly said:


> well, i better go hit the sack-5:00 comes early and who knows how many bigfeets will wake me up messin' with my dogs in the middle of the night.




tc nch!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later Goatman.



You can't prove anything....I was at the Waffle House all night that night, and I have witnesses......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> You can't prove anything....I was at the Waffle House all night that night, and I have witnesses......



Sure we can. We found your trail cam setup and ground blind with a goat runnin under the feeder.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=609711


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hay....you may be onto something their I meen if you can sale pet roks





NCHillbilly said:


> When they start sailing them, I'll bee rite they're in lion weighting too get mine..


I'm triing to wrap my mind arond this on!!!...I wall kep Quite for now!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

Later Mitch. 

Out here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm triing to wrap my mind arond this on!!!...I wall kep Quite for now!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



I hear ya...da lightbulb went off in my head too

Catch ya later...I'm gonna call it a night also, dogone ancient PC I'm on is wayyyy to slow Got to get my laptop back in working order


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone else have issues with the forum load time in the evenings?


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the forum load time in the evenings?



yes.


happens every so often.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 29% packet loss when I ping forum.gon.com


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the forum load time in the evenings?



Now everyone going to bed, I will hit the switch back to normal.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 16, 2011)

everybody outa the pool the treadkiller is on the job...


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hit the turbo button on my iPad I'm good now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> everybody outa the pool the treadkiller is on the job...






Hello Brother Bitter.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later Mitch.
> 
> Out here too.





Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya...da lightbulb went off in my head too
> 
> Catch ya later...I'm gonna call it a night also, dogone ancient PC I'm on is wayyyy to slow Got to get my laptop back in working order





deermeat270 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the forum load time in the evenings?


Tired of waiting for the page to load!!.......That's why I'm out!!........Hope you all have a good day tomorrow!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Brother Bitter.




Hola... pardner...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Hola... pardner...



About time for some somberos


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

Remind me to run my dog for a while before bedtime.  Getting up in the middle of the night because shes up and active is getting old.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Remind me to run my dog for a while before bedtime.  Getting up in the middle of the night because shes up and active is getting old.



Pour some cheap vodka in her water,she'll sleep all night.

At least my daughters did


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning drive-by here.

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2011)

Morning all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

Today is my Friday.  Top'o the mornin to ya lads and Happy Saint Patty's Day.  Let raise a glass this morning and have a few rounds of Jameson and a pint or twelve of Guiness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Hola... pardner...



Oleo to you to Butternut...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oleo to you to Butternut...



Wake these people up Miguel!


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did that last night, Bro. I took whole chicken wings and combined half a bottle of Hoison sauce with a liberal shake of garlic powder, and a good squirt of Sriracha in a gallon ziploc bag. Baked at 375 in a foil covered tray for an hour and 15 minutes. Uncovered and poured off the chcicken grease and marinade. Brushed the other half of the Hoison sauce and more sriracha on the wings and baked uncovered for 10 more minutes. We wiped out an entire large package of wings and the girls were fighting over the last one. GOOD STUFF!!!


 Just got my first cup a coffee, and wishin you were cookin for me tonight  .


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Pour some cheap vodka in her water,she'll sleep all night.
> 
> At least my daughters did


 Oh man  .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi yall.  Day one of my fishing excursion was just a few hours on the pier before I had to head to Dothan for the afternoon.  Not to shabby of a day out there.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Oh Keebs .... OH KEEBS... KEEBS !!!
> 
> 
> Made a little something fer you...



LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



deermeat270 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the forum load time in the evenings?


 that's why I couldn't respond to this last night after LilD texted me about it!

 _*Oh, Happy St. Patty Day, Folks!!*_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi yall.  Day one of my fishing excursion was just a few hours on the pier before I had to head to Dothan for the afternoon.  Not to shabby of a day out there.


 NIIIiiiiice!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Morning and Happy St. Patty's Day.  I am wearing my green today!

This week/weekend is going to be gorgeous.  I do believe I am going to run over to Patak's and get me some thick and juicy steaks to cook on the grill!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Morning and Happy St. Patty's Day.  I am wearing my green today!
> 
> This week/weekend is going to be gorgeous.  I do believe I am going to run over to Patak's and get me some thick and juicy steaks to cook on the grill!



When does the dinner bell ring?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When does the dinner bell ring?



Sometime Sunday!  It's too far away to even predict a time just yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

Mornin folks. The kid has officially been inducted into the Jr. Beta club now, so it's back to work. Work, work, work, work, work.

See you folks later.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy pattys day  and good morning . The weather outside is beutiiiiifuulllllll


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy pattys day  and good morning . The weather outside is beutiiiiifuulllllll



Mornin Muddster!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 17, 2011)

Mornin folks
I'm stuck at home waiting on a new fridge.

I should be on the lake somewhere fishin'


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 17, 2011)

AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!



Congrats!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


We are booked and waiting 


Jranger said:


> Mornin folks
> I'm stuck at home waiting on a new fridge.
> 
> I should be on the lake somewhere fishin'


Lets go   Morning Jranger.


fitfabandfree said:


> AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!





Congrats FFF!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


>



Mornin' AJ

What you boys got cookin?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!



WONDERMUS NEWS!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!



Woo Hoo   Party!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Whats for lunch today? Green beer for me at 5


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!  I am flying high over here!  It is finally over!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thank you everyone!  I am flying high over here!  It is finally over!



congrats, im  sure it feels good to be finally over with some closure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!



Saawwweeeeeeett!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

Frontera..... Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We are booked and waiting
> 
> Lets go   Morning Jranger.
> 
> ...



Good deal brother.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 17, 2011)

happy st.pattys day yall!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess everyone took the day off and/or is hammered off of green beer.  Sho is dead around here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> happy st.pattys day yall!!!



Hey lil-d!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We are booked and waiting
> 
> Lets go   Morning Jranger.
> 
> ...





BBQBOSS said:


> Good deal brother.





Am I booked too??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I booked too??



No, but Dawn is.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> happy st.pattys day yall!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> I guess everyone took the day off and/or is hammered off of green beer.  Sho is dead around here.



I rather be outside right now!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey lil-d!



Heyy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No, but Dawn is.




Grrrrrrrrrrrr.





lilD1188 said:


> Heyy





Hiya lilD!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I booked too??





threeleggedpigmy said:


> No, but Dawn is.



Rumor has it that Dawn is going to get to ride "shotgun" too.    

Quack, I think that they might lock you in the trunk on this trip.  Just don't offer them any of your green beer then.  Tell them to buy their own instead.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiiiii


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!




FFF, Congrats to you for hanging in there.  Thankfully, there is still at least one "sane" judge still amongst us.  I am happy for you and hope that you have 10 gallons of free green beer just to begin your celebration !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Rumor has it that Dawn is going to get to ride "shotgun" too.
> 
> Quack, I think that they might lock you in the trunk on this trip.  Just don't offer them any of your green beer then.  Tell them to buy their own instead.






Fine by me, I've been locked in a trunk before . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Rumor has it that Dawn is going to get to ride "shotgun" too.
> 
> Quack, I think that they might lock you in the trunk on this trip.  Just don't offer them any of your green beer then.  Tell them to buy their own instead.


Shhhhhhhh  This plans starts after he buys the beer.


lilD1188 said:


> Hiiiii


Hey 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fine by me, I've been locked in a trunk before . . .



For a weekend by yourself?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhh  This plans starts after he buys the beer.
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...



Hey


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> AWESOME DAY!!!  Judge has ruled 100% in my favor, agreed with everything I said, has given me everything I asked for, and has signed off on the order!



Glad it worked out.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2011)

what's goin' on in chere?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhh  This plans starts after he buys the beer.
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...






I start stinking after the first day . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what's goin' on in chere?


They are misbehaven. Get em


gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad it worked out.


How many green beers have you had yet?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I start stinking after the first day . . .



Note to self(Otis)"do not open the trunk."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what's goin' on in chere?





I ain't did nuttin . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what's goin' on in chere?



Nuttinnn


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Speakin of green beer , what is a good green beer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They are misbehaven. Get em
> 
> How many green beers have you had yet?
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't did nuttin . . .



tripod, none is it 5 o'clock in Ireland?

HOQ, well if you want to learn nuttin, the sow might drop some piglets soon.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tripod, none is it 5 o'clock in Ireland?
> 
> HOQ, well if you want to learn nuttin, the sow might drop some piglets soon.



730ish,,  They are 2 1/2 hours into the green stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 730ish,,  They are 2 1/2 hours into the green stuff.



Well well how about some green stuff and a nip of


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They are misbehaven. Get em
> 
> How many green beers have you had yet?
> 
> ...


I'ma gonna have to let you watch'em today, I'm pulling my hair out trying to move stuff from one computer to the other......  forgot how to do some of it..........gggrrrrr



Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't did nuttin . . .


Hhhhmmm, I dunno, last time you told me that we ended up......... ooooppppssss, better not let THAT one slip out!!!



lilD1188 said:


> Nuttinnn


on the one hand, yeah, right............... on the other, I don't doubt it 


mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of green beer , what is a good green beer?


the kind that's cold & free...............


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

Keeblers...I need some help!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keeblers...I need some help!!!


 What up sweet thang???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just need a good knock upside my head is all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2011)

turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey
I woke up this morning and can't stop thinking about them!!
The craving is upon me!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey
> I woke up this morning and can't stop thinking about them!!
> The craving is upon me!!!!!!!



Go down aisle 4 to the meat case...BUTTERBALL!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

Its time for some scotch and guiness


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Just need a good knock upside my head is all!



Really!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Go down aisle 4 to the meat case...BUTTERBALL!



Nope. Tried that last year. Those dadblame butterballs won't answer a call. I tried everything in my vest and all that happened was security guards kept busting up my setup. Little old ladies running over my decoy with a shopping cart didn't help.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Tried that last year. Those dadblame butterballs won't answer a call. I tried everything in my vest and all that happened was security guards kept busting up my setup. Little old ladies running over my decoy with a shopping cart didn't help.



You were using warm calls. You have to freeze them first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were using warm calls. You have to freeze them first.


Ah, so that's where i went wrong. 
Thanks, Bro!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 17, 2011)

Can I come in here?

Think I may be in trouble from a post in another forum!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Can I come in here?
> 
> Think I may be in trouble from a post in another forum!



Sure, get behind Boneboy, they'll never find you there..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, get behind Boneboy, they'll never find you there..



Well, I am a little on the small side!
My mouth, on the other hand......


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Go down aisle 4 to the meat case...BUTTERBALL!



That's where he gets all his turkeys. Of course, I'm not looking forward to all the cops showing up at our house again this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2011)

I had better chime in before this one is gone....Evenin' folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 17, 2011)

*Breaking news*

Live car chase.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

Taco mac..... Guiness..... Irish car bombs.


----------



## Otis (Mar 17, 2011)

Evening idgits...I here corn just trippled in price there


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Taco mac..... Guiness..... Irish car bombs.



Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!!!!!  
I'd have forgotten all about it if you hadn't texted and reminded me!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!!!!!  He
> I'd have forgotten all about it if you hadn't texted and reminded me!



Hey what are friends for?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> Evening idgits...I here corn just trippled in price there



woohoo!!!
No more sweat and money poured into foodplots! Just need to put a standing order in to Fulldraw Farms to deliver a load of the good stuff a week before i want to hunt!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2011)

well, i need to finish up the honey do list so i can go to Montgomery without a popknot on the back of my head. See ya'll in the new thread( assuming this one goes bye bye tonight).


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i need to finish up the honey do list so i can go to Montgomery without a popknot on the back of my head. See ya'll in the new thread( assuming this one goes bye bye tonight).




Good luck with all those jigs you tied.

Take some pics!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Good luck with all those jigs you tied.
> 
> Take some pics!



I sure hope to, Laney! 

night, Buddy!


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 17, 2011)

Im rick james


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 17, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im rick james



Super freak, super freak, you super freaky!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im rick james



You still got that gold toof?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 17, 2011)

Snowy the Cattle Broker... hmmm that has a nice ring to it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Snowy the Cattle Broker... hmmm that has a nice ring to it



The Woman from Snowy River..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Woman from Snowy River..





Just don't ask me to ride down a steep hill at a full gallop


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Snowy the Cattle Broker... hmmm that has a nice ring to it





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Woman from Snowy River..





SnowHunter said:


> Just don't ask me to ride down a steep hill at a full gallop


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!!!!!
> I'd have forgotten all about it if you hadn't texted and reminded me!


Lucky Charms!!..........They're Magically delicious!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lucky Charms!!..........They're Magically delicious!!



They're always after me lucky charms!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> They're always after me lucky charms!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well judging by the crowd in hear and the time of night...and all the green beers and substances, I'm executing my executive privilidges and shutting this one down!   Ya'll have a good one...I'll open a new one for ya!


----------

